# Weekly Competition 2019-35



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' R' U2 F2
*2. *U' R2 F' R U' F2 U R
*3. *R2 F' U' R' U2 F R' F' U'
*4. *F' R U2 F' U2 F U' R2
*5. *F R' U R2 U F2 R' F' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' D' L' B' U F B L2 D' L2 F2 B U2 B D2 L2 F U2 D2 B'
*2. *D' F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B U L R2 B' L R' D B R2
*3. *B L B D F' R L' F R' B' R2 B R2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2
*4. *R2 B F2 U2 B U2 F' U2 L2 F R2 D L' D2 L2 F L2 U' B F' R
*5. *R U B' L' U2 F2 R D' R L F2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw L B L' Uw L2 R' B2 Uw' U2 L Rw2 Uw' U' Rw2 R F' U2 L' B U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 Fw D' Uw2 Rw2 R B2 U B' Uw' R U B' D' Uw'
*2. *Uw' Rw2 R Uw Fw F' R Uw' Fw D' Uw L2 F2 D Uw' Fw2 Uw U F' D Rw2 Fw D2 B2 Fw Rw U Rw' Uw2 L2 B' D2 B D' L' Rw' R Uw F2 Rw
*3. *Fw' L' Fw' D U' F2 Uw Fw' D L2 D2 U2 L R Fw L R' B Fw2 U' L' F L' Uw L2 Rw B' Rw' D2 U' L Rw2 R2 Uw B Uw' L R F Uw'
*4. *B' Fw' U2 F D Uw2 U2 B2 F2 D U B F R' B' Fw D' F L Rw2 Uw L' R2 D' R Uw2 B' D' F' D U Rw F' Uw' L' D2 Uw F2 L Rw
*5. *D2 U' R U' L2 U L' Rw' R2 F D L' Fw Uw L R2 B' Fw Uw Fw' L' Fw F D' Fw' R D R' Uw U' Rw R2 U' L2 F Uw2 Fw' Uw2 L' R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' D' Fw' D2 Dw2 U2 Bw D' L Uw Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 U2 Fw Lw' R' Fw2 Rw Fw2 L2 D2 Fw2 Dw2 U2 Bw Rw R D' F' D U2 B Bw F D' L' Uw2 Rw' U' Fw Lw B2 D' Lw' B' Fw D2 Dw Uw2 Rw' D' U Lw2 R' Bw' Lw2 B Fw2 R
*2. *L2 R2 Dw' Lw2 D F2 Rw Uw2 Bw' F2 L Bw Fw2 D F' Lw2 Dw F' R2 F' U Fw Lw F' D2 Fw' Rw Fw' U2 Lw' D' L Lw2 R2 D2 Bw2 L D' Fw Uw2 Bw2 D2 Lw' Rw2 B' Bw Fw' D Uw L2 D F Uw' L2 Bw D Uw2 R2 U2 B2
*3. *Uw L Bw' F2 L U2 Fw' L Fw L2 D' L2 U' Fw F Uw' Fw Rw2 R Uw Rw' B2 Bw' F L' R' B Rw2 R' Fw F Lw' Dw2 U' B' D' R2 Uw Rw' R2 F' L Lw' B' Uw B' Uw F D2 Dw2 Uw U' L2 Lw Bw' Dw Fw2 Rw Fw F
*4. *Fw U B Fw R D' L Rw2 Uw' U2 R2 Bw D Dw F' Dw2 Fw' L B Lw B2 Uw' Rw D' U B2 Fw' Lw2 F Dw' Uw2 R' B' Dw2 U' Bw' Fw2 Lw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 U L2 R' B' R' Dw2 Bw2 Rw' D Uw' F' Lw' Rw R' B L Rw Uw2
*5. *R Dw Rw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' Lw D2 Uw B2 F' Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 D2 Rw D' B Lw2 Rw2 U' B' D' B' Rw B Uw' Rw2 F D2 Dw' Uw' U' L2 Rw U' F' Dw Fw' L' R' D' B R2 B' R2 Uw2 Lw R2 Bw F2 Uw' U' Lw2 D U2 Fw' L Dw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *F L 2L 2R R 2D 2U' 3F' 2D 3R2 2D' 3U' 2F' D B2 U 2F R' B' R' B2 3F D' 2D2 3F 3R2 D2 2D2 U' 2B2 3R2 3F F' 2R' 2U' 2L D 2F U2 2B2 2F U' B 3F' R' 3U 2R2 F' 2D R B2 2D2 2R' 3U2 U 2F 3U2 2B2 3U' 2U' U 2B' F 2U 2R' U' 2B2 3U' 2U2 R
*2. *F' 2D2 2R2 U R2 3F D B2 2R2 2D 2F' 3R F2 3R' B' 2L 2F F2 2U B2 3F2 3R2 2U2 F' 2R' R' 2D2 2F' 2D2 2F 2L R2 2B 2D2 3R' B F' 2L 2D' 2B2 2U 2L' D R 2D' 2U2 B2 3U 2U U' 3F' R2 2B 2L' 2B' D2 F' 2L' F2 3U' B2 2B2 L2 2L' B' F L2 2L' 3R' D2
*3. *2U' 3F2 2U' 2R' 2D2 2R2 R' D B2 3F 2D2 F L2 R B2 2R' F2 L' 2R R 2D2 3U2 3R' 2D' 3U2 3R2 2U2 3R R D' 2D 3U' 2U U2 3R2 3F F2 U' 2L 2R 2D 3U 2F' 3R2 3U' 2B 3F2 2U2 U2 B2 2D' 2U B2 2U' 3F2 2F F' 2R2 3F2 3R2 3U2 2F' 2R 2F 2L2 2B' L' F L' 2D'
*4. *3U2 3R2 2R 2U F D' R 3U2 3F F' 2D' R' 2D U' R 2D2 2U B2 3R2 U' B F2 2L2 R' 2B' 2R2 2D2 B2 2B2 2F2 F2 L2 2R' 2D' 2F2 2R' D 2F' 2L2 B R F' 2L2 R2 3F 3U2 U R2 D' 2D2 3R' D L' B 2U 3F' F2 2D 2U 3F2 U 2B 2F2 F' 3R' 2B' 3U' L' F 3R'
*5. *2D B2 2B2 2L2 3U2 B' 3U 2F2 F' 2U' U2 2L' B F' U' 2L2 D 2D' 3U 2F2 D' 2B 2F2 F 2R' 2D 2B' F' 3R2 2D2 2B2 D' 2B 2D 2L2 2U2 L' 2L 3R2 2F2 2D 2B 3F2 F2 D 2U F 2R' 3U 2B2 3F' 2L2 2R 2D2 2F' L2 2D' 3R2 D2 2B2 D 2D2 2B' 3F2 F2 L2 2L' R F2 2L

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L' U2 2L2 3L 3R' R2 B' 3R' D 2F F 3R 3U' 3L R2 3B 3F 3U R2 D L' 3L 3U2 L 3R' 3F2 2F2 3D2 2U' 3R2 2U' 3L2 2U L' 3R' 2R2 2D 3L 3B 2L2 2D2 3F2 3U2 B' R 3U' 2U' B' 3R B 3B' 3R2 2B2 3B2 F2 2U U2 2R 3D' 2B' 3R2 D 3L' 2R B2 3B2 3L2 2B F' R2 U2 2F D2 3F2 D2 B' 3F' F 3L2 3F U2 L' B 3F' 3U' 2U' U 3B' 3R' 2F2 2U' 3F 2F F' 3U' 3L 3U' 2L' 2F2 3D'
*2. *2U' U2 B2 R 2B 2U2 3L2 2U 3B2 D2 3D' 3U' U' 2B' 3B' D' 2D' 3D2 3F' D2 3R2 3D 3R2 3U' 2L 2D 2F2 3U2 2L 2B2 2R' D' 3F 3D2 2L' B2 3R' F2 3U' 3R 3F' 2L' 3L 3R2 R 3F 2R2 3U B2 D' 3F2 2D' B' 2U U2 2B 3U 2R' 2U2 L 3R' B2 3F2 2F2 3L R' B2 3U' 3B' 3L' 2R' 2U' 2L 2F' L' 2R' 2F 2U2 R' 2F 2D R2 F 3L 3D2 2B2 3F2 3U 3R 2D' 3D2 U' L U 3F 2F F2 L2 3D' 3B2
*3. *2L 3L 2U 3F2 2D 3L' 3F 2D2 3L 2R 3B' 2F 2D 3L' 3R2 2D 3U' L 2L' 3L2 2R' B2 2R 2B2 D2 B 3D2 3B 3U' 2U2 2L2 3L' U' 3B L2 3F2 3U' 2L' 2R2 2D 2U' 3R 2B F 2R F2 2R' 3B2 3L' 2D2 3R 3F D U 3R 3U' 2L 2R' D2 U' 3B' 3F' 3D' B 2B' 3F' F R D' 2F2 2L2 B2 2R 2D B2 D' 2B' 3U2 L' 3L2 3R 2R2 R2 D 3D 2U2 2R2 3D 2U' B' 3R2 3F' F 3D 3U 3R 3D' 3F' 3L2 3B'
*4. *B' 2F' F' D' 3D' 3U' 3B 2L2 2R 2F2 2R' R U' 3B2 3R 3U2 3R' 3D' 2R D2 U2 3B2 3L' 2D' 3U 3B 3U2 R2 2F 2D2 R2 U' F2 U2 B 2B 3U' 2B' 3B' 3L 2R' 2U2 R 2D 3D' F' U B2 2B' 2D2 R2 3B' D' 2L2 3R' 2R 2B' 3U R 2D2 U' 2L2 3R2 D2 2U' 3L2 3R R' 2U2 3F' 2L 2B' 2F' 2D' 2F2 L2 U2 2F' U 3B2 R 3F R2 2B' 2R 3F' 3U' R' D 3R2 3F' 3R 2U B 2B 2F' F' 3R 2R' 2U2
*5. *2U B2 3F' 2F' 3U' F2 D 3U2 2R' 3F2 L' 3L2 R' D 3L' 2F D' 3B' 2U' 3F2 3R' 2D' B' 2F2 3L 2B2 3U' 3B2 3F2 R 3D 3F2 3L 3U' 2F' D' B 2B2 2F F2 3D2 3F' D2 3D2 2B 3F D2 2R' B 2R2 2U2 2B 3F2 3D2 3U' 3L2 2R D' 2R2 3U 2B 3B 3L 3F 2R' F2 2L 3R 2R 2D' L 3L2 3R' B R' 3B2 2F 3U' 3R' 2D' 3D 3U2 B 3U2 U' B 3F' 2F' D2 3D 3U 2U' U2 3R 2D2 3U' B2 F' 3R F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' U R2 F' U2 F U
*2. *U2 F U2 R' F R F U F2
*3. *F2 U' R2 U' R' F U2 R' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L' R' U2 L' U D' F L B U' B R' L2 B' D F2 D B' Rw Uw'
*2. *R L D' B U2 L' F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D' B D L R' D R L2 F2 Rw2
*3. *R B2 R2 L U2 L F' U2 R2 U' F' B2 R2 B2 U L2 R' B D B2 D2 Rw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' F Rw F Rw' Fw2 D' L2 Rw D2 U2 B D2 Uw B2 Fw U2 L' Rw R2 Fw F' Rw D R2 D2 U2 L' F R B2 Fw2 F U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 D B2 Fw'
*2. *Uw' U Rw' R2 U Rw R D' B2 Rw D2 U2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw B D Rw' Uw' U2 B D' R' U B2 F Rw D' Fw F' D Uw U2 R B Rw U F2 R
*3. *D F2 R' D' R F' R' Fw2 U' L D' Uw2 L' Rw R' Fw2 L' B2 U Rw2 R2 B2 D2 R Fw F L2 B' Fw' D Uw2 U2 L2 Uw L' Rw2 R' Uw Rw U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 R' Bw' Dw R Bw2 Rw2 R Fw2 Rw' B' Rw2 Dw Bw2 Lw' Fw Rw' F Dw' Lw2 B2 Bw Lw2 Uw2 Bw' L' U Bw' D2 Uw U2 Bw U' B2 L2 Rw' Bw' Fw D F2 D' R' B F2 Dw Bw' Fw F2 L' Rw2 R2 F' Lw2 Bw F' D' F U L2 Dw2
*2. *F' Dw Bw' U2 Bw2 Lw' Bw' D' R Bw2 D' R U Rw Uw Fw Dw' Fw F2 D2 Uw Lw' Bw2 D' Bw Uw' Rw R2 Dw2 F' Uw U L2 Uw2 F2 L Dw Lw2 Dw R2 Dw' Bw F' Dw2 Fw' F2 L' B Bw Fw2 L2 U2 F D Fw2 F' R' Uw Bw2 F'
*3. *B2 Fw' F' L2 Dw2 R Uw' B' Bw Fw' F2 R U B Bw' D2 R U' B Dw' Fw Uw R' D Dw Rw2 Bw2 L Uw U Lw2 Bw' Dw2 F' Rw' Uw Bw2 Fw F R2 B' D2 Uw2 Bw' F2 U2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' Lw F' Rw' Uw2 L Bw Lw2 Dw2 L' Rw2 U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 3F 2F' 2U2 2F2 F' R 3F2 2R 2D2 B2 F 2L 2B' L2 2L2 2R R2 D 2F 3R' 3F U2 2B2 2L2 2D 2U 3R' B2 D' 3F' 2L2 2F 2U' 3R2 D2 2U' 2L' B' 3R2 2D' 3F D2 2U' 2B 2L2 3R2 3U' 2B2 3R F' 3R' R 2U L2 3R' D' 3U U' 2L 3R' 2R 2U' 3F' U B2 F' 2D2 2B' U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F 3U U 2B L' R' D' 2D U 3F 3L' D' F2 2D' 2B 2L U' 2F' 3R2 2F2 2D' 3B2 2D' 2F' 2R' 2D 3U' U' B 2B F' 2U' 2B2 3B 2F' 3D U F 3R R2 2B2 3F L2 3L B L2 3B2 3D 3B' 2L 3D' 3U' 3F2 2L R' U B' 2B' 3F U 3B' 3L2 2R' 3B' 3L 2U' 3B2 3U2 L2 3L' 3R2 3D' 2R' 3D2 3U' 2U2 2B' F 3L 3F2 L2 2L2 3L2 R 3F2 2U2 2L' B2 2L 3L 3U2 2U' 3B 3U' B 3B D L' 2B' 3U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B' F U' L' B' U2 L2 B2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 R2 F R' L' D Rw' Uw'
*2. *R D' F L2 F2 D U2 B' R D2 R2 D B R U F2 R' D' B2 Rw Uw
*3. *R2 D' F2 L U2 L' U2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U R2 U' R D' Fw Uw
*4. *B2 U' B2 R2 B2 F' L' U2 R B L U2 D F2 B2 R L' F R D' L' Fw Uw2
*5. *L' U2 F' U2 F B U D2 B' R' D' L B2 D' F R' D' R2 L Fw Uw'
*6. *D U2 B L2 R U' F R D2 B' D2 B2 U F' L2 F2 U D L' F U2 Fw'
*7. *F' L2 D2 B' D' F2 B L D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R' U' D' R2 L B' U2 Fw' Uw'
*8. *F' D2 L2 R' B U' D' R2 L' U R' B' U F2 B2 U2 F' R' L' U2 Rw' Uw2
*9. *D' L2 D' F D B2 R B' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D L' R' F D2 L U2 Rw Uw'
*10. *R' D2 B' R2 D' L2 B' D' B F' L F R U2 R2 L' U' F U D Fw' Uw'
*11. *B2 R U F U2 F D U2 F' L' F' D' F2 U B2 F2 U F2 B Rw Uw'
*12. *R' L B' U' L' F D' U F D' R' U F2 R' D F U2 R D2 Fw' Uw'
*13. *F B D F2 D F D B' D F L R' B' R F2 B D' R2 L2 Fw Uw'
*14. *R2 B U2 D2 R B' F' U2 L D' U' B' D F R B D' U B' L B' Rw Uw2
*15. *B2 U F' R D' F2 B2 R2 U D2 L F' D F L' F2 U' B' D Fw Uw'
*16. *B2 L F B' D' L F2 R2 B' F' R2 F' D2 R B' U2 F' U' L' Fw Uw'
*17. *U' D2 R' U2 L R' F2 R2 F2 B U' D2 R' U' L2 F' U D2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*18. *D2 F B' R2 U' B' L R2 F' L2 U2 D B U L' B L2 D2 F' Rw Uw'
*19. *F2 U F2 U L F2 D' L U2 L2 F' L2 U' B2 L' B R' U2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw
*20. *L B' R2 D' F2 R2 L2 B2 U2 D L D' U L D U2 L2 U' D' L Fw Uw'
*21. *L D' B U B2 U R' B2 D' L2 F U B U2 F L' B' R B2 Rw' Uw'
*22. *R2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' R D' U B2 L2 U2 R' L2 B F' Rw Uw2
*23. *F2 U R2 U F R' D B' D B' D R2 D R2 L' U L2 D U' B L Fw' Uw2
*24. *L R B2 R' B R U R F2 L2 D' R' U2 D' B2 L F L R2 Fw' Uw
*25. *U2 F L' D2 U2 R' B F2 R L' D' R' B D' B2 L2 U' L2 B2
*26. *L2 U' F R2 U B2 U2 L' R' U F R' L2 D2 L D' R' B D' Rw' Uw2
*27. *L D2 U2 B' U L' U2 B' U B2 U2 D' L2 F2 R' L2 B' D2 L F2 L' Fw' Uw
*28. *R L' F R' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B' D L F D2 B U2 L F' D' Rw' Uw'
*29. *L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R U' B' D' B2 L2 B F L' R2 F' R D2 F' U L Fw Uw'
*30. *U' L2 R' U D2 R2 F' L B' L B' F2 U F' B' U' L R F' Rw Uw
*31. *F L2 B' L' U2 D R2 D U' L2 F' U2 L2 F L D2 L B' U R2 Fw Uw'
*32. *L F U F2 U' L' B2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D U2 L F D L F Rw Uw2
*33. *B U F2 D' B' L' U2 R' B' R2 U' R' D' B' U B2 L2 F L2 Fw Uw
*34. *D R' L U' L' F2 B' R2 B L' D2 F L R F U B' U R L' D Fw Uw'
*35. *D' B' F2 L2 R F D' B F' U2 F U2 B' R2 U' D2 R F2 D B Rw Uw2
*36. *U B U2 L2 R' D F R2 U2 R B2 F' L R B2 D' L2 F' B2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*37. *D2 B2 U2 B' L' U D2 R2 L D' R2 D2 B R L D' R B2 F U2 Fw Uw2
*38. *D' U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R D L' U D' R2 F2 U' D' R2 L2 F2 D' Rw' Uw
*39. *D' R D F' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 R' U2 F' B U B' U B D B' D2 Rw Uw'
*40. *U' L2 F' B' L2 U2 B U' F2 D2 U F' B U2 B' D' L2 D2 R B2 F Rw2 Uw
*41. *D U2 R2 B2 F L' R F2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 L D L U2 R' F2 Rw Uw
*42. *B2 F' U' D L2 B2 D L R U' R F' B2 R' F' B' U' R2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*43. *L F U' F U2 B F' L U' L2 R2 D U' L' D' F D2 F2 U' D' Fw Uw2
*44. *D' R2 U' D' B2 F' D' R2 D' U2 F2 U F' B2 D' U' B2 U B2 F
*45. *D F R2 F2 U B2 F L D' U2 B' U' L' B2 U L' U2 R L' Fw' Uw2
*46. *L2 B' L2 F U' R' B2 F2 D' F' D' B D' R2 D' L' D' F' B' D Rw Uw2
*47. *F' L B' D U' B2 F2 L D L F2 L R2 F2 R2 U L F2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*48. *U D' R2 D2 R' B F' L' U D2 F U2 L B2 L2 B2 F D U L2 U' Rw2 Uw
*49. *F' L2 D B R U2 B' F2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L' R2 D' U F' Uw2
*50. *D' U L D2 R2 B' D' L R' F' D' U F' R2 B' D2 R' D' F B U2
*51. *U L D2 B' F L2 R' B' D F R L D2 U L2 U2 D' L2 D' Rw2
*52. *F L2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 F U2 B' R' B F2 L U' B R' Fw' Uw'
*53. *R2 D' L R' F' B' U2 B' F U2 F' L' B2 F2 D2 F U B U' L F' Rw' Uw
*54. *F D2 R' F2 D2 B' U L' D U2 F2 D' F' B' D' B' L2 F2 B U2 R Fw' Uw2
*55. *U2 F2 B U R L F' B R D' R2 U2 B D F L2 U2 R2 B' D Fw' Uw'
*56. *U2 F U2 L' B2 L U B F' L' D R' L B' F U2 R' L' U2 R U2 Rw2 Uw
*57. *U2 F' L U2 L2 B2 U2 D F R2 L' D2 F' D B' L R' B' L2 Uw
*58. *L' D L D' U' R2 D2 U' L' R D' L2 B' F2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 F L Fw' Uw'
*59. *F2 U L2 F' U' L F' U2 F2 R2 U R F' L' U B D' F B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*60. *B2 F D F2 D' F' B2 L R2 U' R B' D2 B L2 D' U' F R2 L2 Fw Uw
*61. *U' B R' U' R B2 L D F2 R L' U D' L U2 D F' D2 B2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*62. *U F' D B' U D2 L B L2 D2 U B2 D' B' D R F D F2 D' F' Rw2 Uw2
*63. *D B L' F2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 U' B U D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F2 L U' Rw' Uw2
*64. *U' R L2 B2 U2 L U F' R U2 D2 R' U2 F' L D U R L D' B
*65. *R2 L2 B2 R' B2 L2 B' F2 U' F B U' L' R F2 L U' D F' D2 R' Fw Uw
*66. *U' L' R2 D R2 U' R' U' F' R' L U2 R' B2 L R U2 B2 U R2 Fw' Uw2
*67. *L' U L' R2 U B' D2 B' R F2 D2 U F' D2 U2 L D2 B D2 Rw Uw
*68. *U' B2 U2 B' L B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' B2 L' R2 U R' L2 U' L' D F Rw2 Uw
*69. *U2 R U F2 U R2 D' U' L2 R D2 R' B2 F' D L' U' F' L' B Rw2 Uw
*70. *L' U2 R L' F' D' R' U2 L R2 D2 L' U2 F D2 L U' D R2 Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D' U' F2 L2 D F2 U B2 L2 R2 B L' B D2 B L R2 D2 R' U
*2. *L2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 D F' D L R' U R D B2 R'
*3. *F2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' D' L' B F D R F R F' U2
*4. *U D2 R' L D F2 L' B' D' L2 B2 R' U2 D2 R' B2 L U2 R' D2
*5. *B D2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F L' U L2 U2 F R' B' U' F' L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D2 F' D2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U B' F D R D2 F' R' B2 U
*2. *F U' F' L U R2 U2 L' D' B2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 L'
*3. *U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 F' L' U L B2 L U2 R' D' F'
*4. *U' B L' U2 D B2 U' F2 L D2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B2
*5. *U F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' B D2 R' D2 F2 L2 B D' U2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B F' R2 D2 U' R F U2 B R B' D B2 R
*2. *F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F R' D2 U' R D L B' U2 F
*3. *F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 F L U2 L' D' B' F' D' L' R' D
*4. *D L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 D' F' U2 R' U' R2 B R'
*5. *F2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 R D' U2 L' R' F' R2 U L' F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' B2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D R U L D U2 R2 B' F' R' D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 F2 R' F U L2 F' D2 B F L' R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L' B R F D2 L' U' L' U R D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F U2 R' F' R F' R2
*3. *F2 D2 F2 D2 B' U F' B D R B2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 D
*4. *Rw2 D2 L2 Rw Uw2 U' L2 B2 F2 L F' L2 Fw' F2 R F2 Rw2 F' R' Uw U' R' U' B' L D Fw' D2 U Rw' R' B' L D L Fw' F U' L2 Rw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R F R' U F2 R2 U F'
*3. *B2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 L' F2 D B F2 D F L' D R2
*4. *F' U2 L B' U F2 D Uw2 L2 R Fw2 R' B F D' Fw2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw R F L2 D2 Rw B2 D2 U' B Fw L Rw' D2 R2 U' L B2 Fw' L2
*5. *F2 R Dw L2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw B Rw B Bw F L2 R2 D2 Bw2 Fw' U2 L' Lw' R2 Bw' Rw2 Bw' U2 Fw Lw Rw Dw' Lw' D2 Dw' R F' Uw2 Fw' L2 Bw2 Fw Dw' U B2 Bw' Lw2 R U L Uw' Lw' R' B Bw2 Fw D' Uw2 R B Rw2 Bw D'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F U R U' R F' U2
*3. *B D2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 F' U2 L2 R2 U B R U' B' U F L2 D R2
*4. *B' F' L' B2 F' Uw2 R' B' F' D' Uw2 F L' Rw R2 Fw2 Rw' D' Uw' R2 D2 U Rw2 Uw U' L U2 F' Rw' D2 Uw B' R' D R B U' F2 R' Uw'
*5. *L2 Uw2 F2 R' Uw2 Rw' D' Dw L' R' B Fw F D' U2 R2 D2 B' Uw' Rw U F U' L2 Lw' F2 Dw U' F' D' U' Lw2 R2 Dw' Uw' Fw2 F Rw Dw2 Lw' Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 B' Bw2 F Dw Bw2 Lw' B2 D2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 R B' Bw2 Fw2 Dw
*6. *2D' U2 3F L 2L F' U2 2F F D2 2D2 F2 2D L 3R2 U 2B2 2D' R' F' 2L' 2D2 B D2 R' F' D U' 2R F L2 2D 3U U' L' 3R2 3U 2R2 2F U 2L2 2B 2L2 B' 3F' L' D 3U 2U 2F2 U' 3R2 2B2 2D2 3U' 2L2 3R' 3F 3R' F' 3U' U' L2 2R' U 3R R2 3U' L2 B

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U F' R' U R' F U F2 R2
*3. *F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 L D' B L2 U R' U B' D U2
*4. *Rw B' U2 Fw2 D B' F' Rw' R D' L' Rw' B2 Fw' F' L Rw' U' Fw' D F Uw Fw R B' F' Rw' D' Uw' U2 F R B Fw2 L' Uw' Fw2 L' R' Fw2
*5. *Fw F2 Dw Rw' R2 B2 R2 Uw' U B2 D U B' Bw2 L2 Lw2 Bw Dw Bw Fw' Uw2 Rw' B Dw2 Lw' U Lw' Rw B' Rw' Dw' B' Bw2 Dw' R Fw F2 L Rw' Fw R' Dw' B R Fw2 Lw D2 R' Dw2 Rw2 Dw' Rw Fw Rw' Fw' Dw2 Bw Lw2 F2 Lw2
*6. *2U' U' B2 L' 2U 2L 2R' R 3U2 2U' U' 2B2 R2 2D U' 2B' D2 2D2 L' R' 3U U 2R D' 2U' L 2F' 3U' 2F 2L2 3R' 2D2 3R R' U2 L2 2L2 R2 2B2 3F2 2R2 F' 3U' L' 2D' 2F2 D' 2U L' 3R D F 2U U2 R' D' L2 2B2 2R B' D' L' 2R' 3U' 2U2 B' 2U2 2B' 2R' U2
*7. *F 3L 3R2 F2 2U' 3L2 2R2 R D2 2D2 3D B F2 3D2 3U2 2F2 2L 3B L 2L B2 2L' 3F2 3U2 U' 3B2 3F 3U 2F' 3U L' 3R R D U R 2U' R2 D 2U2 3R D' 3U' L2 R2 2D' 3B' L' 2L2 2R' 2F' R' 2B' U 2B F 3R2 2U 3F' 3D 3F' 3R2 2R B2 3R2 3U' 3B2 3D 2L' 3R2 R2 2F' D2 2R' 3D' 2R2 2F 2L 2R2 3D U 3R' 2U2 2R' 3B2 F' 3D 3L2 2B 3L F 2U 3B2 3U2 3F' R' 2B' 2R' 3D2 B2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR0+ DL3- UL1- U2+ R2- D3- L4- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R3- D6+ L0+ ALL4- UR DL UL 
*2. *UR6+ DR2- DL0+ UL6+ U0+ R1+ D4+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U4+ R2- D5+ L6+ ALL4- DR UL 
*3. *UR1- DR3- DL5+ UL3+ U3- R4+ D4- L0+ ALL1- y2 U4- R2- D2+ L3+ ALL2+ UR DR DL 
*4. *UR1+ DR6+ DL2+ UL2+ U4+ R3- D6+ L3+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R6+ D5+ L1- ALL3+ DR 
*5. *UR2- DR4- DL4+ UL5- U1- R5- D5+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R3- D4+ L5- ALL3- 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R L' R' U' B' L' r b u
*2. *R' B' L' R B' L R' L' r b
*3. *B R L B U' R L b'
*4. *R L' B' R' U' L R B b u
*5. *U L U B L' U B L l r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (6, -3) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 1) / (2, 0)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 6) / (-4, -1)
*3. *(-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (3, 4) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 2) / (0, -1) / (-3, 3)
*5. *(1, 6) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (3, 4) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-5, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B U' L U' L U' B' L B R
*2. *L R' L B R B L R' B U' B'
*3. *L R B U L R' U L' R L R
*4. *L B R U' R' U B U' L U' R
*5. *B L R' L R L' U' B' U' B' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F' U2 F R' F' U' R U2
*3. *L D F' B' D B R' F2 U F2 R2 F U2 F B2 L2 F D2 F D2
*4. *B' Fw' F R F L Fw' F2 L' F D Fw2 R U2 Rw2 B F U L' Rw2 R2 U Rw2 Uw' L B2 L' R U' Fw2 D U' F2 Rw' B2 Fw2 L Rw' R' D
*5. *Uw' Bw' F2 U' Lw2 U2 Fw L2 Fw' D' F' Uw2 B D Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw' D2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw U' Bw2 D' L Lw D' Dw' Bw U F' Dw Fw2 D' Uw2 Rw' Bw' Rw2 R F' D' Uw2 L' D' Dw L' Bw2 Uw' B D' Dw2 B Bw' L Fw2 Lw' F2 Rw2
*OH. *U2 L B' R2 F' D F' L2 U2 L' U B' R2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 F D2
*Clock. *UR5- DR1+ DL3+ UL4+ U4- R3+ D4- L3- ALL3- y2 U5+ R5- D5+ L0+ ALL0+ UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U' R L' R B L' B' l' r' b'
*Square-1. *(1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) /
*Skewb. *U B R' L U B' L' U R U R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F f l b B' l' b' l L' F' R' B' L F R' B' L' R'
*2. *f' F r' f' F l f' F' L B' F L' R' B L F
*3. *l' f' F l' r' R' B' b' f' L R' F' R B' L R B F L
*4. *B f l' b' r f l r' b F' L B F' R F' L F
*5. *F' r f l b' l f r' B F' R' B' F' R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw' Rw R B Rw U' Rw Bw' U' L Bw' Uw Rw Bw' Lw' Rw Lw' Uw l r'
*2. *Lw' Bw B' Uw L B' Rw U' Rw B' Lw Rw Uw Rw Lw' Bw u' r b
*3. *Uw' Bw' R' B' Lw' Bw' Rw' L B' Lw' U' Rw Uw Bw' Uw Rw Lw u' l r'
*4. *Uw' Lw' U' R' Bw' Rw' U' Bw' L Rw' U' B Lw Bw' Rw' Uw Bw Lw Bw' Uw' u' l r' b
*5. *Uw R' Bw' Lw R' B' Uw L Bw' U Rw Bw Uw Bw' Lw Bw' Uw l r' b


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Aug 28, 2019)

2x2 : 4.74, (4.50), 4.83, (6.00), 4.53 = 4.70
3x3 : 13.68, (12.79), 14.76, (18.58), 14.79 = 14.41
4x4 : 50.24, 47.46, (58.09), (42.23),52.26 = 49.99


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2019)

Results for week 35: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(188)
1.  1.58 Skewber5689
2.  1.60 asacuber
3.  1.68 JakubDrobny


Spoiler



4.  1.72 MichaelNielsen
5.  1.78 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  1.87 Alexis1011
7.  1.88 Kymlikespotatoes12105
8.  1.96 Cpimtong
9.  2.00 Sean Hartman
10.  2.02 ExultantCarn
11.  2.03 OriginalUsername
11.  2.03 Legomanz
13.  2.08 JackPfeifer
14.  2.14 jaysammey777
15.  2.21 Angry_Mob
16.  2.27 Luke Garrett
17.  2.29 Helmer Ewert
17.  2.29 thecubingwizard
19.  2.31 ichcubegern
20.  2.34 lejitcuber
20.  2.34 Mateusz Kozioł
22.  2.35 TipsterTrickster
23.  2.41 [email protected]
24.  2.43 Imran Rahman
25.  2.47 2017LAMB06
26.  2.53 jancsi02
27.  2.54 Michał Krasowski
28.  2.55 Magdamini
29.  2.57 BradyCubes08
29.  2.57 mista
31.  2.62 AlphaCam625
32.  2.67 DhruvA
32.  2.67 David ep
34.  2.74 CubingwithChris
34.  2.74 cuberkid10
36.  2.78 milo black
37.  2.80 HawaiiLife745
38.  2.81 NathanaelCubes
38.  2.81 Clément B.
40.  2.85 MrKuba600
41.  2.87 Toothcraver55
42.  2.88 JoXCuber
43.  2.96 Coinman_
44.  2.99 BradenTheMagician
45.  3.03 speedcuber71
46.  3.04 eyeball321
47.  3.05 MTOBEIYF
47.  3.05 PokeCubes
49.  3.06 aaron paskow
49.  3.06 Michael DeLaRosa
51.  3.08 typo56
52.  3.10 Dream Cubing
53.  3.11 Zeke Mackay
54.  3.23 Trig0n
55.  3.26 V.Kochergin
56.  3.28 G2013
57.  3.30 leudcfa
58.  3.33 AidanNoogie
59.  3.35 NewoMinx
60.  3.37 Quinson
61.  3.40 Sub1Hour
62.  3.48 Casper A.
62.  3.48 riz3ndrr
64.  3.49 Color Cuber
65.  3.50 Dylan is nub
65.  3.50 remopihel
67.  3.52 JMHCubed
68.  3.56 Shadowjockey
68.  3.56 Brayden Adams
70.  3.60 Valken
71.  3.62 JChambers13
72.  3.66 Dylan Swarts
73.  3.67 Liam Wadek
74.  3.68 tc kruber
75.  3.70 Utkarsh Ashar
76.  3.71 Cuber2113
77.  3.72 BenGotts
77.  3.72 Wilhelm
79.  3.73 Cuz Red
80.  3.77 Neb
81.  3.79 MartinN13
81.  3.79 Fred Lang
83.  3.80 DanielStead03865
84.  3.83 OwenB
85.  3.84 Abhi
85.  3.84 boby_okta
87.  3.87 Axepick06
88.  3.94 DGCubes
89.  3.96 Rollercoasterben
89.  3.96 Logan
91.  3.97 João Vinicius
92.  4.07 Billybong378
92.  4.07 Julio974
94.  4.10 Natanael
95.  4.12 Ontricus
95.  4.12 BleachedTurtle
97.  4.13 gutte02
98.  4.14 petrudc
99.  4.18 Parke187
100.  4.19 DiscolouredWenis
101.  4.23 george dunners
102.  4.24 goidlon
103.  4.29 jackeyguy
104.  4.30 Ghost Cuber
105.  4.32 abunickabhi
105.  4.32 nikodem.rudy
105.  4.32 Laura
108.  4.37 sigalig
109.  4.38 VIBE_ZT
110.  4.45 ARandomCuber
111.  4.46 F2LSkip
111.  4.46 obelisk477
113.  4.49 danvie
114.  4.54 Cooki348
114.  4.54 bhoffman492
116.  4.58 fun at the joy
117.  4.62 DesertWolf
118.  4.65 bennettstouder
119.  4.68 whatshisbucket
120.  4.69 ABadRubiksSolver
121.  4.70 bacyril
122.  4.75 yudo.r
123.  4.76 Koen van Aller
124.  4.77 abhijat
125.  4.81 Axel Lönnstedt
126.  4.85 Antto Pitkänen
127.  4.90 colegemuth
128.  4.92 Keenan Johnson
129.  4.93 Destin.S
130.  5.02 Infraredlizards
131.  5.03 yashb
132.  5.04 begiuli65
133.  5.13 OJ Cubing
134.  5.18 BiscutDNF
134.  5.18 d2polld
136.  5.20 DonovanTheCool
137.  5.23 Moreno van Rooijen
138.  5.26 KingCobble29
139.  5.28 epride17
139.  5.28 Isaac Latta
141.  5.29 MCuber
142.  5.30 qwer13
143.  5.35 big_moe5
144.  5.43 xyzzy
145.  5.47 TheNoobCuber
146.  5.53 pizzacrust
147.  5.54 theos
147.  5.54 [email protected]
149.  5.58 toinou06cubing
150.  5.61 Kal-Flo
151.  5.62 mikiwow123
152.  5.66 Aadil- ali
153.  5.70 brad711
154.  5.73 skewby_cuber
155.  5.74 sascholeks
156.  5.76 InlandEmpireCuber
157.  5.80 zhata
158.  5.82 UnknownCanvas
159.  5.92 John Benwell
160.  5.97 MattP98
161.  6.00 topppits
162.  6.02 OriEy
163.  6.07 [email protected]
164.  6.09 Poketube6681
165.  6.21 Immolated-Marmoset
166.  6.22 M O
167.  6.27 SpeedCubeReview
168.  6.30 PiEquals3.14
169.  6.61 markdlei
170.  6.62 CubingCrazy
171.  6.66 yovliporat
172.  6.70 Glomnipotent
173.  6.71 Jonasrox09
174.  7.02 dschieses
175.  7.59 jake.levine
176.  8.01 J6642
177.  8.09 MarkyGames7
178.  8.39 bmxcraze5
179.  8.72 PingPongCuber
180.  9.08 dandreev
181.  9.65 One Wheel
182.  10.38 Mike Hughey
183.  11.34 MarkA64
184.  12.64 Apolo
185.  12.73 Jacck
186.  14.11 Doofnoofer
187.  15.60 MatsBergsten
188.  30.58 DiceCuber


*3x3x3*(226)
1.  6.97 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  7.11 Luke Garrett
3.  7.76 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  7.92 Zeke Mackay
5.  8.19 Cpimtong
6.  8.37 cuberkid10
7.  8.41 Kymlikespotatoes12105
8.  8.43 jancsi02
9.  8.46 thecubingwizard
10.  8.58 speedcuber71
11.  8.62 OriginalUsername
12.  8.63 Sean Hartman
13.  8.70 CubingwithChris
14.  8.73 Jonah Jarvis
15.  8.76 JackPfeifer
16.  8.80 Helmer Ewert
17.  8.81 jaysammey777
18.  8.82 David ep
19.  8.93 pd159
20.  8.98 Micah Morrison
21.  9.03 tJardigradHe
22.  9.05 BradyCubes08
23.  9.11 Babcga
24.  9.13 turtwig
25.  9.28 PokeCubes
25.  9.28 aaron paskow
27.  9.33 2017LAMB06
28.  9.38 AidanNoogie
28.  9.38 NewoMinx
30.  9.42 MrKuba600
30.  9.42 ichcubegern
32.  9.43 Dream Cubing
33.  9.46 Michał Krasowski
34.  9.57 DhruvA
35.  9.60 [email protected]
36.  9.70 Toothcraver55
37.  9.71 HawaiiLife745
38.  9.72 MichaelNielsen
39.  9.80 JakubDrobny
40.  9.82 OwenB
41.  9.86 ExultantCarn
41.  9.86 asacuber
43.  9.89 BenGotts
44.  9.90 DGCubes
45.  10.01 Ontricus
46.  10.05 Laura
47.  10.10 petrudc
47.  10.10 Little Sunrise
49.  10.15 Quinson
50.  10.21 Magdamini
51.  10.22 zhata
51.  10.22 Kerry_Creech
53.  10.23 Marco21
54.  10.25 Clément B.
55.  10.30 tc kruber
55.  10.30 JoXCuber
57.  10.42 NathanaelCubes
58.  10.43 milo black
59.  10.44 Keroma12
60.  10.52 riz3ndrr
61.  10.67 Mateusz Kozioł
62.  10.69 Shadowjockey
62.  10.69 AlphaCam625
62.  10.69 Coinman_
65.  10.73 G2013
66.  10.77 nikodem.rudy
67.  10.86 DiscolouredWenis
68.  10.91 fun at the joy
69.  10.94 F2LSkip
70.  11.03 TipsterTrickster
71.  11.05 YoniStrass
71.  11.05 gutte02
73.  11.07 leudcfa
74.  11.15 MCuber
74.  11.15 BradenTheMagician
76.  11.22 xpoes
76.  11.22 Keenan Johnson
78.  11.35 BiscutDNF
79.  11.41 mista
80.  11.45 V.Kochergin
81.  11.47 Cuz Red
82.  11.54 kick
83.  11.58 Utkarsh Ashar
84.  11.61 KingCobble29
85.  11.74 Valken
86.  11.75 Michael DeLaRosa
87.  11.76 yudo.r
88.  11.78 Isaac Latta
88.  11.78 GenTheThief
90.  11.83 Legomanz
91.  11.86 obelisk477
92.  11.89 Dylan is nub
93.  11.90 typo56
94.  11.92 Logan
95.  11.95 MTOBEIYF
96.  12.02 Wilhelm
97.  12.04 Fred Lang
98.  12.07 MegaminxMan
99.  12.13 ARandomCuber
100.  12.14 jackeyguy
101.  12.24 denthebro
102.  12.29 Abhi
103.  12.34 remopihel
104.  12.46 TheodorNordstrand
105.  12.48 d2polld
106.  12.51 Cooki348
106.  12.51 SpeedCubeReview
108.  12.52 JMHCubed
109.  12.53 abunickabhi
110.  12.63 Parke187
111.  12.69 skewby_cuber
112.  12.72 T1_M0
113.  12.78 yashb
114.  12.79 danvie
115.  12.87 boby_okta
115.  12.87 whatshisbucket
117.  12.88 Neb
117.  12.88 xyzzy
119.  13.04 Color Cuber
120.  13.12 Liam Wadek
121.  13.33 Cuber2113
122.  13.40 Axel Lönnstedt
123.  13.47 sigalig
124.  13.49 MartinN13
125.  13.57 pjk
126.  13.59 Casper A.
127.  13.70 OJ Cubing
128.  13.77 Dylan Swarts
129.  13.86 Underwatercuber
130.  13.93 MattP98
131.  13.98 mikiwow123
132.  14.14 Ghost Cuber
133.  14.16 abhijat
133.  14.16 Rollercoasterben
135.  14.22 brad711
136.  14.23 Kit Clement
137.  14.39 Sub1Hour
138.  14.41 bacyril
139.  14.45 Destin.S
140.  14.47 begiuli65
141.  14.50 Kal-Flo
142.  14.52 João Vinicius
143.  14.55 DonovanTheCool
144.  14.60 colegemuth
145.  14.65 BleachedTurtle
146.  14.71 epride17
147.  14.80 big_moe5
148.  14.81 ican97
149.  15.01 Julio974
150.  15.08 TheNoobCuber
151.  15.22 Glomnipotent
152.  15.29 Lvl9001Wizard
153.  15.51 Natanael
154.  15.55 Axepick06
155.  15.58 qwer13
156.  15.59 thatkid
157.  15.60 Billybong378
158.  15.67 jake.levine
159.  15.83 Infraredlizards
160.  15.88 ABadRubiksSolver
160.  15.88 Jmuncuber
162.  15.90 eyeball321
163.  15.96 bhoffman492
164.  15.99 Aadil- ali
165.  16.00 Antto Pitkänen
166.  16.18 bennettstouder
167.  16.20 Aman Kamath
168.  16.31 Koen van Aller
169.  16.32 Alea
170.  16.47 sascholeks
171.  16.48 audiophile121
172.  16.51 InlandEmpireCuber
173.  16.54 revaldoah
174.  16.64 dhafin
175.  16.66 M O
176.  17.09 John Benwell
177.  17.29 DesertWolf
177.  17.29 SpartanSailor
179.  17.42 DanielStead03865
180.  17.45 TheKravCuber
181.  17.50 Immolated-Marmoset
182.  17.64 Bogdan
183.  17.69 [email protected]
184.  17.75 VIBE_ZT
185.  17.83 Alexis1011
186.  17.87 xbrandationx
187.  17.91 bilbo07
188.  18.03 Caleb Arnette
189.  18.32 PiEquals3.14
190.  18.35 Poketube6681
191.  18.42 Angry_Mob
192.  18.43 Apolo
193.  18.64 george dunners
194.  18.72 OriEy
195.  18.99 topppits
196.  19.33 UnknownCanvas
197.  19.91 goidlon
197.  19.91 dnguyen2204
199.  20.02 Cubinwitdapizza
200.  20.69 Petri Krzywacki
201.  20.91 pizzacrust
202.  20.99 Moreno van Rooijen
203.  21.40 Mike Hughey
204.  21.44 MarkA64
205.  21.58 Brayden Adams
206.  21.76 PingPongCuber
207.  21.90 theos
208.  22.55 Vraj95Soni
209.  22.65 Myko
210.  22.81 toinou06cubing
211.  23.13 CurlyFries
212.  23.22 dandreev
213.  24.09 bmxcraze5
214.  24.39 Jonasrox09
215.  25.53 dschieses
216.  26.16 One Wheel
217.  27.53 J6642
218.  28.52 CubingCrazy
219.  29.61 Skewber5689
220.  33.52 MarkyGames7
221.  33.64 MJCuber05
222.  33.75 matt boeren
223.  34.92 Jacck
224.  35.68 Doofnoofer
225.  37.77 MatsBergsten
226.  39.84 MEF227


*4x4x4*(150)
1.  29.12 cuberkid10
2.  30.14 jancsi02
3.  31.58 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  33.97 Sean Hartman
5.  34.07 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  35.34 G2013
7.  35.35 AidanNoogie
8.  35.52 Valken
9.  35.54 BenGotts
10.  35.57 ichcubegern
11.  36.10 Shadowjockey
12.  36.15 Cpimtong
13.  36.34 NewoMinx
14.  36.59 JoXCuber
15.  36.86 OriginalUsername
16.  37.11 Kymlikespotatoes12105
17.  37.94 PokeCubes
18.  38.31 Mateusz Kozioł
19.  38.37 DiscolouredWenis
20.  38.87 gutte02
21.  39.17 JakubDrobny
22.  39.22 MrKuba600
23.  39.32 Keenan Johnson
24.  39.56 Dream Cubing
25.  40.70 DGCubes
26.  40.71 HawaiiLife745
27.  40.74 Zeke Mackay
28.  40.81 MCuber
29.  41.26 jackeyguy
30.  41.70 nikodem.rudy
31.  41.85 Michał Krasowski
32.  42.00 Michael DeLaRosa
33.  42.19 Clément B.
34.  42.24 DhruvA
35.  42.32 typo56
36.  42.46 BradyCubes08
37.  42.65 Fred Lang
38.  42.81 Ontricus
39.  42.82 MichaelNielsen
40.  42.96 milo black
41.  43.25 Luke Garrett
42.  43.73 Laura
43.  43.77 Toothcraver55
44.  43.90 petrudc
45.  44.02 Little Sunrise
46.  44.80 V.Kochergin
47.  45.18 Coinman_
48.  45.25 CubingwithChris
49.  45.41 David ep
50.  45.50 abhijat
51.  46.05 tc kruber
52.  47.27 abunickabhi
53.  47.35 Logan
54.  47.42 AlphaCam625
55.  47.83 2017LAMB06
56.  48.09 fun at the joy
57.  48.49 BradenTheMagician
58.  48.51 T1_M0
59.  48.59 OwenB
60.  49.36 jake.levine
61.  49.53 João Vinicius
62.  49.99 bacyril
63.  50.02 Legomanz
64.  50.76 BleachedTurtle
65.  50.85 OJ Cubing
66.  51.25 colegemuth
67.  51.32 TheNoobCuber
68.  51.37 sigalig
69.  51.87 Neb
70.  52.37 Keroma12
71.  52.52 aaron paskow
72.  52.61 xyzzy
73.  52.95 riz3ndrr
74.  53.07 Isaac Latta
75.  53.23 remopihel
76.  53.31 BiscutDNF
77.  53.32 danvie
78.  53.39 UnknownCanvas
79.  53.77 SpeedCubeReview
80.  54.02 mikiwow123
81.  54.09 Glomnipotent
82.  54.32 Utkarsh Ashar
83.  54.39 begiuli65
84.  54.55 pjk
85.  54.62 Sub1Hour
86.  54.63 whatshisbucket
87.  55.05 Dylan Swarts
88.  55.09 skewby_cuber
89.  55.10 obelisk477
90.  55.29 Cooki348
91.  55.76 zhata
92.  55.99 yashb
93.  56.01 thatkid
94.  56.08 yudo.r
95.  56.36 epride17
96.  56.98 Color Cuber
97.  57.55 Liam Wadek
98.  57.57 Rollercoasterben
99.  57.70 Alea
100.  58.39 Quinson
101.  59.25 brad711
102.  59.57 Natanael
103.  1:00.18 Axel Lönnstedt
104.  1:01.08 ARandomCuber
105.  1:01.91 DesertWolf
106.  1:02.73 John Benwell
107.  1:04.09 topppits
108.  1:04.11 M O
109.  1:04.47 Destin.S
110.  1:06.27 Koen van Aller
111.  1:07.97 InlandEmpireCuber
112.  1:08.18 SpartanSailor
113.  1:08.72 DonovanTheCool
114.  1:10.49 Cuz Red
115.  1:10.63 bennettstouder
116.  1:10.71 VIBE_ZT
117.  1:11.16 d2polld
118.  1:12.13 Parke187
119.  1:12.47 Angry_Mob
120.  1:13.03 OriEy
121.  1:13.39 Petri Krzywacki
122.  1:15.68 big_moe5
123.  1:15.98 dhafin
124.  1:16.04 Jmuncuber
125.  1:16.10 One Wheel
126.  1:16.60 Julio974
127.  1:16.81 Skewber5689
128.  1:20.72 sascholeks
129.  1:21.54 eyeball321
130.  1:22.42 CubingCrazy
131.  1:22.76 Moreno van Rooijen
132.  1:24.22 TheKravCuber
133.  1:25.82 Mike Hughey
134.  1:26.40 PiEquals3.14
135.  1:28.04 goidlon
136.  1:30.81 theos
137.  1:31.02 PingPongCuber
138.  1:32.31 CurlyFries
139.  1:34.34 Billybong378
140.  1:36.48 dschieses
141.  1:43.28 Brayden Adams
142.  1:46.41 [email protected]
143.  1:57.41 toinou06cubing
144.  2:04.55 ABadRubiksSolver
145.  2:05.54 Doofnoofer
146.  2:07.77 MatsBergsten
147.  2:11.42 Jacck
148.  DNF MartinN13
148.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
148.  DNF pizzacrust


*5x5x5*(107)
1.  57.10 Sean Hartman
2.  58.82 jancsi02
3.  58.90 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  59.95 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  1:00.40 Shadowjockey
6.  1:00.71 ichcubegern
7.  1:02.27 Cpimtong
8.  1:08.31 Kymlikespotatoes12105
9.  1:09.49 OriginalUsername
10.  1:10.04 Laura
11.  1:10.45 Michał Krasowski
12.  1:10.66 Valken
13.  1:10.82 JoXCuber
14.  1:12.23 NewoMinx
15.  1:12.24 gutte02
16.  1:16.46 DiscolouredWenis
17.  1:16.48 HawaiiLife745
18.  1:16.60 Coinman_
19.  1:18.46 DhruvA
20.  1:18.56 JakubDrobny
21.  1:18.63 sigalig
22.  1:18.88 milo black
23.  1:19.66 MCuber
24.  1:21.98 G2013
25.  1:22.52 abunickabhi
26.  1:24.73 begiuli65
27.  1:24.78 colegemuth
28.  1:25.20 Keroma12
29.  1:25.32 João Vinicius
30.  1:25.67 yudo.r
31.  1:27.18 Zeke Mackay
32.  1:27.19 Clément B.
33.  1:27.30 nikodem.rudy
34.  1:28.01 Michael DeLaRosa
35.  1:28.22 MichaelNielsen
36.  1:29.54 V.Kochergin
37.  1:29.75 Toothcraver55
38.  1:29.77 YoniStrass
39.  1:30.40 Luke Garrett
40.  1:30.73 xyzzy
41.  1:30.93 Keenan Johnson
42.  1:31.14 petrudc
43.  1:31.94 fun at the joy
44.  1:32.22 aaron paskow
45.  1:33.69 Mateusz Kozioł
46.  1:34.46 Dylan Swarts
47.  1:34.56 OJ Cubing
48.  1:35.71 BleachedTurtle
49.  1:37.00 Kit Clement
50.  1:38.54 Ontricus
51.  1:38.85 pjk
52.  1:39.76 jake.levine
53.  1:40.42 Little Sunrise
54.  1:41.03 tc kruber
55.  1:42.01 jackeyguy
56.  1:43.09 Fred Lang
57.  1:43.37 obelisk477
58.  1:43.44 ARandomCuber
59.  1:43.49 Sub1Hour
60.  1:45.77 Liam Wadek
61.  1:46.40 T1_M0
62.  1:46.81 ican97
63.  1:48.00 riz3ndrr
64.  1:49.46 yashb
65.  1:49.74 Alea
66.  1:51.26 DesertWolf
67.  1:53.58 remopihel
68.  1:56.09 whatshisbucket
69.  1:56.50 Antto Pitkänen
70.  1:58.43 OwenB
71.  1:58.87 thatkid
72.  1:59.96 bennettstouder
73.  2:03.24 Mike Hughey
74.  2:05.11 UnknownCanvas
75.  2:05.19 Color Cuber
76.  2:06.16 brad711
77.  2:06.85 M O
78.  2:07.77 Cooki348
79.  2:07.87 VIBE_ZT
80.  2:10.70 OriEy
81.  2:11.15 topppits
82.  2:13.34 skewby_cuber
83.  2:15.97 John Benwell
84.  2:16.61 One Wheel
85.  2:18.76 Parke187
86.  2:19.89 Cuz Red
87.  2:21.14 Destin.S
88.  2:22.15 Jmuncuber
89.  2:22.98 theos
90.  2:26.33 Quinson
91.  2:34.16 d2polld
92.  2:36.44 big_moe5
93.  2:38.82 Petri Krzywacki
94.  2:39.73 DonovanTheCool
95.  2:50.88 Cubinwitdapizza
96.  2:56.18 Moreno van Rooijen
97.  3:09.17 dschieses
98.  3:14.94 Jacck
99.  3:22.96 Julio974
100.  3:24.25 Skewber5689
101.  3:46.71 MatsBergsten
102.  3:59.88 Brayden Adams
103.  4:07.91 Doofnoofer
104.  4:28.25 [email protected]
105.  DNF AidanNoogie
105.  DNF bilbo07
105.  DNF toinou06cubing


*6x6x6*(47)
1.  1:43.84 Dream Cubing
2.  1:49.41 Sean Hartman
3.  1:56.00 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  1:57.36 ichcubegern
5.  1:59.09 Shadowjockey
6.  1:59.50 Laura
7.  2:02.76 cuberkid10
8.  2:10.42 NewoMinx
9.  2:15.07 JoXCuber
10.  2:16.86 OriginalUsername
11.  2:20.55 Kymlikespotatoes12105
12.  2:22.99 Coinman_
13.  2:25.27 DiscolouredWenis
14.  2:25.52 Valken
15.  2:28.22 Keroma12
16.  2:36.66 xyzzy
17.  2:39.44 sigalig
18.  2:43.34 colegemuth
19.  2:45.27 milo black
20.  2:48.74 João Vinicius
21.  2:56.14 jake.levine
22.  3:04.14 Clément B.
23.  3:06.45 BleachedTurtle
24.  3:09.98 Kit Clement
25.  3:11.76 fun at the joy
26.  3:16.06 petrudc
27.  3:23.67 Keenan Johnson
28.  3:27.65 Fred Lang
29.  3:31.01 Liam Wadek
30.  3:32.16 aaron paskow
31.  3:48.37 OriEy
32.  3:49.79 whatshisbucket
33.  3:53.53 John Benwell
34.  4:08.99 Mike Hughey
35.  4:16.21 OwenB
36.  4:24.83 VIBE_ZT
37.  4:29.62 theos
38.  4:35.86 One Wheel
39.  4:36.69 topppits
40.  4:39.36 Skewber5689
41.  5:12.99 Petri Krzywacki
42.  5:43.08 Jacck
43.  5:55.43 skewby_cuber
44.  DNF Zeke Mackay
44.  DNF Destin.S
44.  DNF hotufos
44.  DNF keebruce


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:37.75 Sean Hartman
2.  2:45.23 ichcubegern
3.  2:48.61 Marco21


Spoiler



4.  2:55.39 Laura
5.  3:04.31 Shadowjockey
6.  3:09.12 NewoMinx
7.  3:09.30 JoXCuber
8.  3:10.36 cuberkid10
9.  3:24.34 OriginalUsername
10.  3:40.31 Kymlikespotatoes12105
11.  3:45.96 sigalig
12.  4:00.50 xyzzy
13.  4:08.39 nikodem.rudy
14.  4:18.19 BleachedTurtle
15.  4:19.81 milo black
16.  4:20.02 jake.levine
17.  4:22.82 Clément B.
18.  4:50.18 epride17
19.  5:07.25 João Vinicius
20.  5:09.92 Liam Wadek
21.  5:20.18 Zeke Mackay
22.  5:22.92 Fred Lang
23.  5:49.76 fun at the joy
24.  5:56.13 aaron paskow
25.  6:24.59 One Wheel
26.  6:25.07 Skewber5689
27.  6:31.83 John Benwell
28.  7:05.11 topppits
29.  7:15.87 hotufos
30.  12:26.88 keebruce


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(72)
1.  3.21 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  3.93 Skewber5689
3.  4.31 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  4.53 goidlon
5.  4.75 Dylan is nub
6.  5.08 MichaelNielsen
7.  5.69 jaysammey777
8.  5.81 JakubDrobny
9.  6.73 Cpimtong
10.  7.35 ExultantCarn
11.  7.61 JoXCuber
12.  7.68 Sean Hartman
13.  7.79 Mateusz Kozioł
14.  7.90 Kymlikespotatoes12105
15.  8.13 Magdamini
16.  8.41 TipsterTrickster
17.  9.33 OriginalUsername
18.  9.63 JackPfeifer
19.  9.78 NathanaelCubes
20.  10.89 Shadowjockey
21.  11.04 G2013
22.  11.26 sigalig
23.  11.76 aaron paskow
24.  12.51 Angry_Mob
25.  13.71 2017LAMB06
26.  14.00 Michał Krasowski
27.  15.01 Trig0n
28.  16.02 milo black
29.  17.77 dhafin
30.  18.22 OJ Cubing
31.  19.03 riz3ndrr
32.  19.64 typo56
33.  19.73 nikodem.rudy
34.  23.32 cuberkid10
35.  24.19 Mike Hughey
36.  25.26 Clément B.
37.  25.28 Axepick06
38.  28.78 Zeke Mackay
38.  28.78 skewby_cuber
40.  28.79 NewoMinx
41.  29.23 Cooki348
42.  29.49 Glomnipotent
43.  30.06 ichcubegern
44.  31.81 MattP98
45.  32.23 whatshisbucket
46.  33.46 MrKuba600
47.  33.48 Logan
48.  34.91 John Benwell
49.  35.14 DesertWolf
50.  36.60 remopihel
51.  36.86 MatsBergsten
52.  39.98 skewber10
53.  41.42 tc kruber
54.  44.71 BenGotts
55.  44.88 Billybong378
56.  45.75 Myko
57.  48.27 Rollercoasterben
58.  55.95 yashb
59.  57.75 AlphaCam625
60.  59.95 theos
61.  1:05.30 Fred Lang
62.  1:09.03 petrudc
63.  1:10.16 Cuz Red
64.  1:12.48 Liam Wadek
65.  1:47.25 TheNoobCuber
66.  1:52.08 Jacck
67.  DNF d2polld
67.  DNF OriEy
67.  DNF begiuli65
67.  DNF BiscutDNF
67.  DNF fun at the joy
67.  DNF eyeball321


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(63)
1.  19.07 ican97
2.  19.81 G2013
3.  21.35 AdrianD


Spoiler



4.  21.47 sigalig
5.  22.79 denthebro
6.  25.08 daniel678
7.  25.22 Andrew_Rizo
8.  33.08 dhafin
9.  35.42 abunickabhi
10.  36.10 bilbo07
11.  37.29 JackPfeifer
12.  39.72 typo56
13.  45.71 Mikikajek
14.  45.86 Sameer Aggarwal
15.  53.21 Keroma12
16.  55.97 jaysammey777
17.  56.62 Keenan Johnson
18.  1:03.35 revaldoah
19.  1:04.67 BiscutDNF
20.  1:04.71 Dylan Swarts
21.  1:08.14 OJ Cubing
22.  1:13.70 M O
23.  1:14.56 JakubDrobny
24.  1:20.38 Clément B.
25.  1:24.51 ichcubegern
26.  1:26.24 Glomnipotent
27.  1:31.33 Michał Krasowski
28.  1:36.74 MatsBergsten
29.  1:38.78 Zeke Mackay
30.  1:39.83 PokeCubes
31.  1:40.84 DesertWolf
32.  1:43.26 elimescube
33.  1:53.57 Cooki348
34.  1:57.69 skewby_cuber
35.  2:04.63 whatshisbucket
36.  2:05.15 theos
37.  2:05.33 JoXCuber
38.  2:08.79 Natanael
39.  2:12.84 Sean Hartman
40.  2:18.55 brad711
41.  2:22.19 MTOBEIYF
42.  2:37.98 fun at the joy
43.  2:38.65 MrKuba600
44.  2:40.36 topppits
45.  2:53.30 yashb
46.  2:58.27 Axel Lönnstedt
47.  3:10.11 John Benwell
48.  3:15.10 NewoMinx
49.  3:54.03 AlphaCam625
50.  3:59.94 dschieses
51.  4:00.27 Trig0n
52.  4:15.52 Jacck
53.  5:45.14 d2polld
54.  7:02.11 Billybong378
55.  DNF MattP98
55.  DNF Logan
55.  DNF remopihel
55.  DNF cuberkid10
55.  DNF OriEy
55.  DNF NathanaelCubes
55.  DNF Toothcraver55
55.  DNF Isaac Latta
55.  DNF thatkid


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(18)
1.  1:29.57 sigalig
2.  2:40.49 bilbo07
3.  3:05.90 T1_M0


Spoiler



4.  3:53.68 Keroma12
5.  3:55.61 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  5:42.15 Dylan Swarts
7.  6:45.54 MatsBergsten
8.  7:42.50 JoXCuber
9.  8:35.77 Mike Hughey
10.  9:51.11 Jacck
11.  10:07.09 Sean Hartman
12.  10:34.02 brad711
13.  DNF theos
13.  DNF Zeke Mackay
13.  DNF PokeCubes
13.  DNF dhafin
13.  DNF NewoMinx
13.  DNF ichcubegern


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  3:21.52 sigalig
2.  18:06.34 Sean Hartman
3.  21:59.41 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF MatsBergsten
4.  DNF T1_M0
4.  DNF Dylan Swarts
4.  DNF bilbo07
4.  DNF dhafin


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  33:03.02 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  60:27.64 Skewber5689
2.  DNF sigalig
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(21)
1.  27/33 60:00 T1_M0
2.  16/17 52:07 dhafin
3.  15/18 58:49 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  15/19 60:00 Sean Hartman
5.  13/19 49:59 Dylan Swarts
6.  6/6 27:09 theos
7.  5/5 20:15 Jacck
8.  5/5 22:24 Clément B.
9.  5/5 22:40 JackPfeifer
10.  8/12 35:02 Mikikajek
11.  2/2 7:24 MatsBergsten
12.  4/6 41:03 Natanael
13.  2/3 4:24 denthebro
14.  2/3 13:43 Cooki348
15.  3/5 17:56 Zeke Mackay
16.  1/2 8:41 fun at the joy
16.  1/2 13:46 Myko
16.  0/2 8:59 yashb
16.  0/2 14:13 OriEy
16.  0/2 18:08 Billybong378
16.  0/3 31:45 Axel Lönnstedt


*3x3x3 one-handed*(141)
1.  13.41 jancsi02
2.  14.06 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  14.28 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  14.41 tJardigradHe
5.  14.46 Sean Hartman
6.  14.59 2017LAMB06
7.  14.95 thecubingwizard
8.  15.14 Laura
9.  15.70 OriginalUsername
10.  15.90 milo black
11.  15.96 Dream Cubing
12.  15.99 CubingwithChris
13.  16.03 NathanaelCubes
14.  16.23 PokeCubes
15.  16.64 cuberkid10
16.  16.65 BradyCubes08
17.  16.70 Magdamini
18.  16.90 JackPfeifer
19.  17.01 Clément B.
20.  17.11 AlphaCam625
21.  17.17 Michał Krasowski
22.  17.25 HawaiiLife745
23.  17.68 NewoMinx
24.  17.78 Wilhelm
25.  17.88 Ontricus
26.  18.02 turtwig
27.  18.03 Kymlikespotatoes12105
28.  18.14 Cuber2113
29.  18.20 JakubDrobny
30.  18.41 DiscolouredWenis
31.  18.45 MrKuba600
32.  18.58 Toothcraver55
33.  18.60 AidanNoogie
34.  18.70 BradenTheMagician
35.  18.78 ARandomCuber
36.  18.94 Zeke Mackay
37.  19.01 typo56
38.  19.14 nikodem.rudy
39.  19.28 YoniStrass
40.  19.30 zhata
41.  19.39 DhruvA
42.  19.61 ichcubegern
43.  19.62 V.Kochergin
44.  19.66 riz3ndrr
45.  19.79 aaron paskow
46.  19.87 JoXCuber
47.  20.33 Shadowjockey
48.  20.65 F2LSkip
49.  20.80 xyzzy
50.  21.03 OwenB
51.  21.25 xpoes
52.  21.26 danvie
53.  21.43 Utkarsh Ashar
54.  21.60 Mateusz Kozioł
55.  21.68 abunickabhi
56.  21.75 MartinN13
57.  22.02 MCuber
58.  22.07 Michael DeLaRosa
59.  22.08 petrudc
60.  22.43 begiuli65
61.  22.50 Cooki348
62.  22.87 Moreno van Rooijen
63.  22.95 MTOBEIYF
64.  22.97 speedcuber71
65.  23.04 João Vinicius
66.  23.47 yashb
67.  23.52 Parke187
68.  23.78 d2polld
69.  24.03 mikiwow123
70.  24.27 BiscutDNF
71.  24.59 remopihel
72.  24.67 Logan
73.  24.87 denthebro
74.  24.90 TheNoobCuber
75.  25.01 Abhi
76.  25.13 Kit Clement
77.  25.51 Glomnipotent
78.  25.65 Antto Pitkänen
79.  26.15 Axel Lönnstedt
80.  26.24 Cuz Red
81.  26.72 Liam Wadek
81.  26.72 tc kruber
83.  27.04 Fred Lang
84.  27.17 obelisk477
85.  27.36 OJ Cubing
86.  28.15 Alexis1011
87.  28.39 Alea
88.  28.52 fun at the joy
89.  28.57 MattP98
90.  28.64 Angry_Mob
91.  28.79 TheKravCuber
91.  28.79 Neb
93.  29.20 revaldoah
94.  29.32 Dylan Swarts
95.  29.35 dhafin
96.  29.91 jackeyguy
97.  30.19 Sub1Hour
98.  30.45 skewby_cuber
99.  30.97 yudo.r
100.  31.31 thatkid
101.  31.33 ican97
102.  31.64 big_moe5
103.  31.93 eyeball321
104.  32.17 DGCubes
105.  32.28 DonovanTheCool
106.  32.37 Destin.S
107.  32.81 Underwatercuber
108.  32.82 Axepick06
109.  33.14 brad711
110.  33.19 Bogdan
111.  33.71 Rollercoasterben
112.  34.51 OriEy
113.  34.89 Julio974
114.  35.25 UnknownCanvas
115.  35.42 InlandEmpireCuber
116.  35.67 Isaac Latta
117.  35.79 Petri Krzywacki
118.  35.94 BleachedTurtle
119.  36.42 VIBE_ZT
120.  37.60 george dunners
121.  37.70 John Benwell
122.  38.26 Cubinwitdapizza
123.  39.07 Koen van Aller
124.  39.11 ABadRubiksSolver
125.  39.94 Immolated-Marmoset
126.  40.98 Mike Hughey
127.  41.30 PingPongCuber
128.  42.58 sascholeks
129.  47.28 One Wheel
130.  47.91 whatshisbucket
131.  49.03 Brayden Adams
132.  50.06 pizzacrust
133.  51.72 Kal-Flo
134.  53.28 Aadil- ali
135.  54.50 Billybong378
136.  1:00.47 toinou06cubing
137.  1:02.16 Vraj95Soni
138.  1:06.68 Jacck
139.  1:18.39 theos
140.  1:21.05 J6642
141.  DNF Apolo


*3x3x3 With feet*(15)
1.  32.76 DhruvA
2.  32.78 OriginalUsername
3.  34.27 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  38.31 V.Kochergin
5.  42.33 Zeke Mackay
6.  46.68 HawaiiLife745
7.  50.19 Michał Krasowski
8.  50.29 Sean Hartman
9.  1:00.43 Logan
10.  1:25.69 PokeCubes
11.  1:58.27 ichcubegern
12.  2:03.37 BradyCubes08
13.  3:46.19 remopihel
14.  4:17.89 MTOBEIYF
15.  4:38.07 eyeball321


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(21)
1.  25.31 CubingwithChris
2.  30.87 ichcubegern
3.  37.83 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  44.29 Destin.S
5.  52.79 whatshisbucket
6.  1:04.98 T1_M0
7.  1:06.51 Sean Hartman
8.  1:11.28 Mike Hughey
9.  1:11.87 Fred Lang
10.  1:12.89 colegemuth
11.  1:33.32 MCuber
12.  1:35.74 boby_okta
13.  1:39.76 theos
14.  1:40.16 Cooki348
15.  1:47.32 DesertWolf
16.  2:27.38 João Vinicius
17.  2:29.49 OwenB
18.  2:32.78 remopihel
19.  3:06.87 Abhi
20.  3:40.37 ABadRubiksSolver
21.  DNF tc kruber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(23)
1.  24.67 (27, 24, 23) WoowyBaby
2.  28.00 (28, 27, 29) Bubbagrub
2.  28.00 (29, 27, 28) G2013


Spoiler



4.  29.00 (29, 29, 29) Theo Leinad
5.  29.33 (28, 29, 31) T1_M0
6.  29.67 (23, 34, 32) xyzzy
7.  30.00 (29, 31, 30) Sean Hartman
8.  30.67 (29, 29, 34) Bogdan
9.  31.67 (24, 41, 30) ichcubegern
10.  33.00 (30, 32, 37) João Vinicius
10.  33.00 (32, 32, 35) Jacck
12.  33.67 (36, 29, 36) remopihel
12.  33.67 (34, 34, 33) theos
14.  35.00 (32, 39, 34) Mike Hughey
15.  37.33 (29, 42, 41) Zeke Mackay
15.  37.33 (32, 37, 43) mista
17.  39.33 (36, 44, 38) denthebro
18.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) Shadowjockey
18.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) asacuber
18.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
18.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) Trig0n
18.  DNF (48, DNS, DNS) Apolo
18.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) speedcuber71


*2-3-4 Relay*(83)
1.  37.83 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  40.47 cuberkid10
3.  43.90 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  44.87 jancsi02
5.  46.74 Dream Cubing
6.  48.92 OriginalUsername
7.  49.01 Mateusz Kozioł
8.  49.51 Laura
9.  49.77 Sean Hartman
10.  53.48 HawaiiLife745
11.  53.54 milo black
12.  53.55 JakubDrobny
13.  54.29 ichcubegern
14.  54.38 Michał Krasowski
15.  55.40 JoXCuber
16.  55.49 DiscolouredWenis
17.  56.43 V.Kochergin
18.  56.93 MCuber
18.  56.93 Shadowjockey
20.  57.24 jackeyguy
21.  57.90 leudcfa
22.  58.85 Clément B.
23.  59.05 CubingwithChris
24.  59.15 Luke Garrett
25.  59.59 TipsterTrickster
26.  59.77 DhruvA
27.  1:00.01 aaron paskow
28.  1:00.45 tc kruber
29.  1:00.56 riz3ndrr
30.  1:01.68 MichaelNielsen
31.  1:02.79 Michael DeLaRosa
32.  1:03.79 BiscutDNF
33.  1:05.57 abunickabhi
34.  1:05.95 colegemuth
35.  1:06.56 Dylan Swarts
36.  1:06.89 nikodem.rudy
37.  1:07.72 João Vinicius
38.  1:07.92 Logan
39.  1:07.96 Fred Lang
40.  1:08.85 begiuli65
41.  1:08.96 Zeke Mackay
42.  1:09.18 OwenB
43.  1:10.49 Keroma12
44.  1:11.40 T1_M0
45.  1:11.48 whatshisbucket
46.  1:13.31 Liam Wadek
47.  1:13.45 fun at the joy
48.  1:13.46 Isaac Latta
49.  1:13.53 Cooki348
50.  1:13.72 petrudc
51.  1:13.88 zhata
52.  1:14.33 Rollercoasterben
53.  1:16.35 jake.levine
54.  1:16.98 AlphaCam625
55.  1:17.60 yudo.r
56.  1:18.87 remopihel
57.  1:22.16 yashb
58.  1:22.50 brad711
59.  1:23.19 skewby_cuber
60.  1:24.00 Utkarsh Ashar
61.  1:25.48 Julio974
62.  1:31.73 John Benwell
63.  1:33.16 Destin.S
64.  1:33.24 d2polld
65.  1:34.30 Parke187
66.  1:36.39 Angry_Mob
67.  1:43.84 OriEy
68.  1:44.15 Cubinwitdapizza
69.  1:44.56 InlandEmpireCuber
70.  1:45.08 Moreno van Rooijen
71.  1:47.82 big_moe5
72.  1:48.13 Petri Krzywacki
73.  1:49.67 eyeball321
74.  1:52.60 Billybong378
75.  1:55.33 sascholeks
76.  1:58.76 Mike Hughey
77.  2:01.49 theos
78.  2:08.21 One Wheel
79.  2:11.21 PingPongCuber
80.  2:12.39 ABadRubiksSolver
81.  2:43.32 toinou06cubing
82.  2:49.95 bmxcraze5
83.  3:34.56 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(48)
1.  1:45.35 jancsi02
2.  1:47.83 Sean Hartman
3.  1:49.35 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  1:50.44 ichcubegern
5.  1:51.14 thecubingwizard
6.  1:55.51 Dream Cubing
7.  2:00.76 OriginalUsername
8.  2:09.02 Shadowjockey
9.  2:11.29 MCuber
10.  2:13.07 Laura
11.  2:13.39 Michał Krasowski
12.  2:17.73 DiscolouredWenis
13.  2:18.40 milo black
14.  2:21.24 Michael DeLaRosa
15.  2:24.94 Clément B.
16.  2:30.97 Fred Lang
17.  2:32.01 abunickabhi
18.  2:33.20 João Vinicius
19.  2:37.03 aaron paskow
20.  2:39.31 fun at the joy
21.  2:39.54 Keroma12
22.  2:41.66 riz3ndrr
23.  2:44.73 colegemuth
24.  2:47.84 V.Kochergin
25.  2:51.06 Liam Wadek
26.  2:54.71 yudo.r
27.  2:57.61 petrudc
28.  3:01.48 remopihel
29.  3:02.99 Dylan Swarts
30.  3:03.14 begiuli65
31.  3:03.94 Cooki348
32.  3:10.84 tc kruber
33.  3:11.49 jake.levine
34.  3:12.63 OwenB
35.  3:13.79 whatshisbucket
36.  3:29.23 skewby_cuber
37.  3:32.90 Destin.S
38.  3:33.54 Cuz Red
39.  3:46.23 John Benwell
40.  3:48.09 OriEy
41.  3:54.39 Utkarsh Ashar
42.  4:27.02 Petri Krzywacki
43.  4:31.35 Mike Hughey
44.  4:42.87 theos
45.  4:53.27 Julio974
46.  5:00.69 One Wheel
47.  5:12.74 eyeball321
48.  DNF Cubinwitdapizza


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(21)
1.  3:23.67 Sean Hartman
2.  3:57.63 ichcubegern
3.  4:00.58 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  4:35.38 Laura
5.  4:36.80 OriginalUsername
6.  5:16.87 abunickabhi
7.  5:18.21 Keroma12
8.  5:19.91 begiuli65
9.  5:28.36 João Vinicius
10.  5:37.24 Clément B.
11.  5:37.74 milo black
12.  5:53.13 jake.levine
13.  6:20.58 V.Kochergin
14.  6:44.25 Liam Wadek
15.  6:46.10 Fred Lang
16.  6:49.91 whatshisbucket
17.  7:09.24 fun at the joy
18.  8:05.98 OriEy
19.  9:04.44 One Wheel
20.  10:13.20 theos
21.  10:30.58 Petri Krzywacki


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  6:16.15 jancsi02
2.  6:34.34 ichcubegern
3.  6:51.67 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  7:08.93 Laura
5.  8:07.25 OriginalUsername
6.  8:54.36 Keroma12
7.  9:01.96 TipsterTrickster
8.  9:44.34 milo black
9.  10:14.56 Clément B.
10.  10:34.20 João Vinicius
11.  10:35.15 jake.levine
12.  11:04.68 Liam Wadek
13.  11:13.71 fun at the joy
14.  11:13.93 Sub1Hour
15.  11:54.56 V.Kochergin
16.  12:12.96 Fred Lang
17.  14:51.59 One Wheel


*Clock*(50)
1.  4.73 TipsterTrickster
2.  4.85 jaysammey777
3.  5.74 JChambers13


Spoiler



4.  5.85 Sean Hartman
5.  6.45 ARandomCuber
6.  6.53 MartinN13
7.  7.24 MattP98
8.  8.01 MCuber
9.  8.13 Laura
10.  8.15 cuberkid10
11.  8.60 Immolated-Marmoset
12.  8.67 Wilhelm
13.  8.68 DesertWolf
14.  9.04 BradenTheMagician
15.  9.17 JoXCuber
16.  9.61 Rollercoasterben
17.  9.72 JackPfeifer
18.  9.92 PokeCubes
19.  9.98 bhoffman492
20.  10.32 Destin.S
21.  10.43 typo56
22.  10.47 mikiwow123
23.  10.75 NewoMinx
24.  11.00 Luke Garrett
25.  11.67 OriginalUsername
26.  11.69 HawaiiLife745
27.  11.75 ichcubegern
28.  11.88 JakubDrobny
29.  12.44 Liam Wadek
30.  12.66 epride17
31.  12.93 VIBE_ZT
32.  14.38 RyuKagamine
33.  14.50 V.Kochergin
34.  15.19 Michał Krasowski
35.  15.60 Dylan is nub
36.  15.74 João Vinicius
37.  15.97 remopihel
38.  16.84 Trig0n
39.  17.00 revaldoah
40.  17.06 Fred Lang
41.  17.21 Neb
42.  17.65 Mike Hughey
43.  18.66 PiEquals3.14
44.  19.68 big_moe5
45.  20.25 abhijat
46.  33.66 John Benwell
47.  39.57 fun at the joy
48.  45.53 goidlon
49.  51.62 Brayden Adams
50.  55.21 george dunners


*Megaminx*(58)
1.  48.10 AidanNoogie
2.  51.31 JakubDrobny
3.  52.13 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  53.67 Sean Hartman
5.  55.28 MCuber
6.  55.53 Laura
7.  55.56 MegaminxMan
8.  58.65 whatshisbucket
9.  1:02.08 OriginalUsername
10.  1:03.84 Sameer Aggarwal
11.  1:04.23 MrKuba600
12.  1:04.32 Michał Krasowski
13.  1:05.18 V.Kochergin
14.  1:08.21 ichcubegern
15.  1:10.19 HawaiiLife745
16.  1:11.92 Shadowjockey
17.  1:12.35 jackeyguy
18.  1:13.27 yashb
19.  1:17.18 Mateusz Kozioł
20.  1:17.62 Fred Lang
21.  1:19.87 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:22.37 Clément B.
23.  1:23.81 begiuli65
24.  1:23.90 ARandomCuber
25.  1:26.33 T1_M0
26.  1:27.13 MartinN13
27.  1:27.64 milo black
28.  1:27.95 Keroma12
29.  1:32.15 João Vinicius
30.  1:33.88 xyzzy
31.  1:37.10 colegemuth
32.  1:38.62 aaron paskow
33.  1:38.63 epride17
33.  1:38.63 Cuz Red
35.  1:38.89 BleachedTurtle
36.  1:39.36 Keenan Johnson
37.  1:40.08 Cooki348
38.  1:42.03 obelisk477
39.  1:42.50 OJ Cubing
40.  1:45.91 Trig0n
41.  1:48.06 remopihel
42.  1:51.84 yudo.r
43.  1:53.06 fun at the joy
44.  2:01.21 OwenB
45.  2:03.37 Logan
46.  2:06.40 Destin.S
47.  2:09.40 jake.levine
48.  2:24.04 Rollercoasterben
49.  2:26.80 Julio974
50.  2:30.28 Petri Krzywacki
51.  2:31.88 Liam Wadek
52.  2:40.18 Brayden Adams
53.  2:53.78 Cubinwitdapizza
54.  2:58.71 [email protected]
55.  2:59.34 skewby_cuber
56.  3:15.71 Billybong378
57.  DNF Alexis1011
57.  DNF bilbo07


*Pyraminx*(123)
1.  2.23 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.50 aaron paskow
3.  2.69 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.72 MrKuba600
5.  2.81 Magdamini
6.  2.90 Ontricus
7.  2.94 Cooki348
8.  3.02 Toothcraver55
9.  3.09 JakubDrobny
10.  3.32 Cheng
11.  3.33 KingCobble29
12.  3.48 MartinN13
13.  3.54 Sean Hartman
14.  3.64 oliviervlcube
15.  3.67 Sameer Aggarwal
16.  3.69 milo black
17.  3.71 Abhi
18.  3.74 lejitcuber
19.  3.77 BradenTheMagician
20.  3.88 Ghost Cuber
21.  3.94 asacuber
22.  3.99 CubingwithChris
23.  4.19 OriginalUsername
24.  4.27 BradyCubes08
25.  4.36 Zeke Mackay
26.  4.40 PokeCubes
26.  4.40 Mateusz Kozioł
26.  4.40 João Vinicius
29.  4.44 NewoMinx
30.  4.48 Cuz Red
31.  4.52 whatshisbucket
32.  4.59 JMHCubed
33.  4.61 JackPfeifer
34.  4.63 typo56
35.  4.71 AlphaCam625
36.  4.77 NathanaelCubes
37.  4.82 DhruvA
38.  4.91 Logan
39.  4.92 JoXCuber
40.  4.93 V.Kochergin
41.  4.97 qwer13
42.  5.02 HawaiiLife745
43.  5.14 MTOBEIYF
44.  5.15 MCuber
45.  5.34 Luke Garrett
46.  5.42 begiuli65
46.  5.42 Michał Krasowski
46.  5.42 Parke187
49.  5.44 Shadowjockey
50.  5.62 remopihel
51.  5.71 UnknownCanvas
52.  5.74 Destin.S
53.  5.78 [email protected]
54.  5.79 Laura
55.  5.81 yashb
56.  5.84 nikodem.rudy
57.  5.87 yudo.r
58.  5.95 ABadRubiksSolver
59.  5.96 Wilhelm
60.  5.98 Liam Wadek
61.  6.04 ichcubegern
62.  6.13 jancsi02
63.  6.27 Billybong378
64.  6.53 OwenB
64.  6.53 Neb
66.  6.59 JChambers13
67.  6.62 MattP98
68.  6.83 DesertWolf
69.  7.00 theos
70.  7.06 Julio974
71.  7.09 Antto Pitkänen
71.  7.09 Brayden Adams
73.  7.19 Keenan Johnson
74.  7.20 abhijat
75.  7.25 Utkarsh Ashar
76.  7.30 riz3ndrr
76.  7.30 Natanael
76.  7.30 george dunners
79.  7.47 Dylan Swarts
80.  7.52 BleachedTurtle
81.  7.64 Axepick06
82.  7.65 ARandomCuber
83.  7.79 fun at the joy
84.  7.86 Clément B.
85.  7.87 abunickabhi
86.  8.08 Rollercoasterben
87.  8.18 ExultantCarn
88.  8.22 VIBE_ZT
89.  8.26 jackeyguy
90.  8.29 Isaac Latta
91.  8.42 Caleb Arnette
92.  8.65 Koen van Aller
93.  8.67 Cuber2113
94.  8.83 PingPongCuber
95.  8.96 goidlon
95.  8.96 Casper A.
97.  9.14 PiEquals3.14
98.  9.15 MJCuber05
98.  9.15 Mike Hughey
100.  9.35 Immolated-Marmoset
101.  9.37 Skewber5689
102.  9.63 Fred Lang
103.  9.64 big_moe5
104.  9.90 skewby_cuber
105.  9.91 topppits
106.  10.12 speedcuber71
107.  10.31 Axel Lönnstedt
108.  10.46 Cubinwitdapizza
109.  10.84 yovliporat
110.  11.04 dschieses
111.  11.09 eyeball321
112.  11.14 dandreev
113.  11.73 Moreno van Rooijen
114.  11.77 sascholeks
115.  12.12 brad711
116.  12.34 toinou06cubing
117.  13.39 pizzacrust
118.  13.95 MEF227
119.  14.46 John Benwell
120.  15.02 [email protected]
121.  15.32 Jacck
122.  15.79 jake.levine
123.  22.86 MarkyGames7


*Square-1*(93)
1.  7.32 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.33 BenGotts
3.  8.37 PokeCubes


Spoiler



4.  8.60 jackeyguy
5.  8.93 David ep
6.  9.32 JackPfeifer
7.  10.05 thecubingwizard
8.  10.35 Sameer Aggarwal
9.  11.49 TipsterTrickster
10.  11.50 Shadowjockey
11.  11.92 cuberkid10
12.  11.94 speedcuber71
13.  12.97 tJardigradHe
14.  13.12 Clément B.
15.  13.72 ichcubegern
16.  13.80 MrKuba600
17.  14.05 JakubDrobny
18.  14.19 Zeke Mackay
19.  14.23 MichaelNielsen
20.  14.58 Sean Hartman
21.  14.89 BradyCubes08
22.  14.92 Luke Garrett
23.  15.10 typo56
24.  15.12 AidanNoogie
25.  15.17 DesertWolf
26.  15.33 Wilhelm
27.  15.39 NewoMinx
28.  15.93 MCuber
29.  16.47 Rollercoasterben
30.  16.76 Cpimtong
31.  16.99 BradenTheMagician
32.  17.02 DGCubes
33.  17.12 milo black
34.  17.17 Sub1Hour
35.  17.19 JoXCuber
36.  17.38 Destin.S
37.  18.58 ExultantCarn
38.  19.02 Magdamini
39.  19.03 MTOBEIYF
39.  19.03 OwenB
41.  19.60 OriginalUsername
42.  20.52 Laura
43.  20.76 T1_M0
44.  20.82 riz3ndrr
45.  21.06 HawaiiLife745
46.  21.39 Keenan Johnson
47.  21.78 jancsi02
48.  21.81 Antto Pitkänen
49.  21.85 Immolated-Marmoset
50.  21.90 João Vinicius
51.  22.22 CubingwithChris
52.  23.19 MattP98
53.  23.86 remopihel
54.  23.99 Logan
55.  24.94 Underwatercuber
56.  25.09 Toothcraver55
57.  25.20 VIBE_ZT
58.  27.00 Trig0n
59.  27.22 AlphaCam625
60.  28.17 Skewber5689
61.  29.06 OJ Cubing
62.  29.43 theos
63.  29.48 fun at the joy
64.  29.56 abhijat
65.  29.57 BleachedTurtle
66.  30.22 whatshisbucket
67.  30.28 Fred Lang
68.  32.69 Cubinwitdapizza
69.  33.69 NathanaelCubes
70.  34.06 Michael DeLaRosa
71.  35.41 petrudc
72.  36.41 Brayden Adams
73.  36.82 Mike Hughey
74.  40.25 Natanael
75.  40.88 yudo.r
76.  41.09 Casper A.
77.  41.21 Isaac Latta
78.  41.71 pizzacrust
79.  41.84 Liam Wadek
80.  42.20 PingPongCuber
81.  42.59 skewby_cuber
82.  43.52 big_moe5
83.  45.45 markdlei
84.  46.70 Parke187
85.  50.84 Moreno van Rooijen
86.  52.41 Billybong378
87.  1:00.23 [email protected]
88.  1:02.85 Axel Lönnstedt
89.  1:15.07 Jacck
90.  1:30.01 Quinson
91.  1:35.22 Doofnoofer
92.  1:35.96 MJCuber05
93.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber


*Skewb*(121)
1.  2.82 BradyCubes08
2.  3.04 milo black
3.  3.08 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  3.37 Michał Krasowski
5.  3.51 [email protected]
6.  3.57 sascholeks
7.  3.58 NewoMinx
8.  3.71 JackPfeifer
9.  3.90 bhoffman492
10.  3.96 aaron paskow
11.  4.04 Sameer Aggarwal
12.  4.11 lejitcuber
13.  4.20 Sean Hartman
14.  4.28 OriginalUsername
15.  4.47 MrKuba600
16.  4.49 JMHCubed
17.  4.61 Wilhelm
18.  4.64 TipsterTrickster
19.  4.66 d2polld
19.  4.66 Isaac Latta
21.  4.67 riz3ndrr
21.  4.67 DhruvA
23.  4.87 Caleb Arnette
23.  4.87 Antto Pitkänen
25.  5.07 Alexis1011
26.  5.13 thecubingwizard
27.  5.14 João Vinicius
28.  5.27 AlphaCam625
29.  5.34 CubingwithChris
30.  5.36 HawaiiLife745
31.  5.48 DGCubes
31.  5.48 BenGotts
33.  5.52 cuberkid10
34.  5.56 dandreev
35.  5.61 Toothcraver55
36.  5.64 MTOBEIYF
37.  5.67 NathanaelCubes
38.  5.68 MartinN13
39.  5.78 MCuber
40.  5.83 ichcubegern
41.  5.93 typo56
41.  5.93 remopihel
43.  5.94 Magdamini
44.  6.00 Mateusz Kozioł
45.  6.03 MichaelNielsen
45.  6.03 Zeke Mackay
47.  6.13 Parke187
48.  6.16 mikiwow123
49.  6.23 VIBE_ZT
50.  6.25 MattP98
51.  6.28 Luke Garrett
52.  6.30 Rollercoasterben
53.  6.34 Julio974
54.  6.43 jaysammey777
55.  6.52 Shadowjockey
56.  6.54 V.Kochergin
57.  6.56 Immolated-Marmoset
58.  6.64 JChambers13
59.  6.65 PokeCubes
60.  6.91 BleachedTurtle
61.  7.05 Quinson
62.  7.07 jancsi02
62.  7.07 fun at the joy
62.  7.07 DesertWolf
65.  7.10 epride17
66.  7.24 JoXCuber
67.  7.26 big_moe5
68.  7.29 JakubDrobny
69.  7.34 Skewber5689
70.  7.42 Laura
71.  7.44 Abhi
72.  7.76 yudo.r
73.  7.77 Logan
74.  7.97 OwenB
75.  8.08 jackeyguy
76.  8.09 Destin.S
77.  8.20 Ontricus
78.  8.24 whatshisbucket
79.  8.34 yashb
80.  8.57 Sub1Hour
81.  8.61 Billybong378
82.  8.64 BradenTheMagician
83.  8.65 danvie
84.  8.89 Cuz Red
84.  8.89 ExultantCarn
84.  8.89 dschieses
87.  8.96 Axepick06
88.  9.11 MJCuber05
89.  9.19 ARandomCuber
90.  9.25 abunickabhi
91.  9.50 Fred Lang
92.  9.88 Dylan Swarts
93.  9.91 Poketube6681
94.  10.08 Utkarsh Ashar
95.  10.15 theos
96.  10.34 Keenan Johnson
97.  10.35 skewby_cuber
98.  10.45 topppits
99.  10.49 brad711
100.  11.17 Cooki348
101.  11.21 goidlon
102.  11.39 nikodem.rudy
103.  11.65 yovliporat
104.  12.26 eyeball321
105.  12.51 OJ Cubing
106.  12.73 ABadRubiksSolver
107.  12.90 xyzzy
108.  13.01 PingPongCuber
109.  13.10 Moreno van Rooijen
110.  13.49 Liam Wadek
111.  13.82 Mike Hughey
112.  14.26 Michael DeLaRosa
113.  14.28 MarkyGames7
114.  14.80 abhijat
115.  15.86 george dunners
116.  16.20 Axel Lönnstedt
117.  16.64 Brayden Adams
118.  17.66 Cubinwitdapizza
119.  17.90 John Benwell
120.  22.04 Jacck
121.  28.03 toinou06cubing


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  20.09 jaysammey777
2.  23.02 NewoMinx
3.  26.29 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4.  28.93 OriginalUsername
5.  30.25 ichcubegern
6.  30.70 colegemuth
7.  33.22 milo black
8.  33.27 MrKuba600
9.  36.80 begiuli65
10.  42.68 Logan
11.  49.52 Julio974
12.  49.65 Billybong378
13.  52.22 João Vinicius
14.  54.76 Mike Hughey
15.  1:01.96 OwenB
16.  1:06.66 big_moe5
17.  1:31.30 ABadRubiksSolver
18.  2:00.67 Skewber5689
19.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*Mini Guildford*(19)
1.  3:31.21 Sean Hartman
2.  4:02.39 NewoMinx
3.  4:03.63 Laura


Spoiler



4.  4:11.55 OriginalUsername
5.  4:17.20 Michał Krasowski
6.  4:23.11 ichcubegern
7.  4:28.55 JakubDrobny
8.  4:33.33 jancsi02
9.  4:35.65 MCuber
10.  5:23.41 Zeke Mackay
11.  6:07.47 João Vinicius
12.  6:19.33 Fred Lang
13.  6:49.36 fun at the joy
14.  7:05.86 remopihel
15.  7:58.11 Destin.S
16.  11:06.52 One Wheel
17.  11:27.94 Brayden Adams
18.  11:53.32 Caleb Arnette
19.  DNF big_moe5


*Redi Cube*(33)
1.  8.24 BradyCubes08
2.  9.42 João Vinicius
3.  10.65 2017LAMB06


Spoiler



4.  10.71 milo black
5.  10.82 Trig0n
6.  13.99 V.Kochergin
7.  14.15 DGCubes
8.  16.14 Wilhelm
9.  16.16 JakubDrobny
10.  16.96 george dunners
11.  17.24 OriginalUsername
12.  17.85 Sean Hartman
13.  18.31 JChambers13
14.  19.07 JoXCuber
15.  19.13 ichcubegern
16.  19.17 PingPongCuber
17.  20.96 Luke Garrett
17.  20.96 Billybong378
19.  24.46 Julio974
20.  26.31 abunickabhi
21.  26.68 Rollercoasterben
22.  27.09 Neb
23.  28.45 OwenB
24.  29.79 Logan
25.  31.18 Mike Hughey
26.  31.89 big_moe5
27.  33.36 Laura
28.  36.23 MEF227
29.  38.30 sascholeks
30.  38.48 yovliporat
31.  48.32 Michael DeLaRosa
32.  58.34 brad711
33.  DNF Moreno van Rooijen


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  18.66 milo black
2.  25.67 Ontricus
3.  34.18 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  34.67 ichcubegern
5.  36.66 Billybong378
6.  38.85 abunickabhi
7.  42.26 Julio974
8.  51.76 Mike Hughey
9.  59.17 Wilhelm
10.  1:05.42 pizzacrust
11.  1:23.59 UnknownCanvas
12.  1:50.59 xyzzy
13.  2:01.19 Jacck



*Contest results*(247)
1.  1761 Sean Hartman
2.  1512 OriginalUsername
3.  1508 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1479 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  1320 Michał Krasowski
6.  1319 milo black
7.  1301 JakubDrobny
8.  1265 NewoMinx
9.  1221 JoXCuber
10.  1208 Zeke Mackay
11.  1190 Shadowjockey
12.  1179 Laura
13.  1144 jancsi02
14.  1126 Clément B.
15.  1101 cuberkid10
16.  1093 thecubingwizard
17.  1092 HawaiiLife745
18.  1075 Luke Garrett
19.  1054 aaron paskow
20.  1039 MrKuba600
21.  1005 JackPfeifer
22.  1003 Mateusz Kozioł
23.  998 João Vinicius
24.  993 MCuber
25.  984 MichaelNielsen
26.  969 PokeCubes
27.  965 BradyCubes08
28.  964 V.Kochergin
29.  949 CubingwithChris
30.  945 DhruvA
31.  905 Toothcraver55
31.  905 Kymlikespotatoes12105
33.  894 typo56
34.  893 Dream Cubing
35.  873 riz3ndrr
36.  854 AlphaCam625
37.  833 remopihel
38.  832 OwenB
39.  820 fun at the joy
40.  813 Fred Lang
41.  809 BradenTheMagician
42.  797 Magdamini
43.  794 Cpimtong
44.  774 nikodem.rudy
45.  773 DGCubes
46.  765 Ontricus
47.  764 abunickabhi
48.  754 DiscolouredWenis
49.  744 jackeyguy
49.  744 whatshisbucket
51.  740 AidanNoogie
52.  739 Logan
53.  734 NathanaelCubes
54.  718 Cooki348
55.  715 TipsterTrickster
56.  714 Michael DeLaRosa
57.  697 G2013
58.  696 2017LAMB06
59.  694 Wilhelm
60.  693 asacuber
61.  686 Liam Wadek
62.  680 Dylan Swarts
63.  677 petrudc
64.  662 Keenan Johnson
65.  659 jaysammey777
65.  659 BenGotts
67.  629 MTOBEIYF
68.  627 tc kruber
69.  625 yudo.r
70.  623 sigalig
71.  620 begiuli65
72.  618 lejitcuber
73.  613 yashb
74.  608 Keroma12
75.  597 MartinN13
76.  595 ARandomCuber
77.  594 Rollercoasterben
78.  590 BleachedTurtle
79.  589 Cuz Red
80.  577 ExultantCarn
80.  577 Destin.S
82.  569 David ep
83.  565 speedcuber71
84.  560 xyzzy
85.  559 Coinman_
86.  557 OJ Cubing
87.  555 [email protected]
88.  554 Valken
89.  547 Utkarsh Ashar
90.  546 Parke187
91.  536 DesertWolf
92.  525 T1_M0
93.  513 Isaac Latta
93.  513 Sub1Hour
95.  508 skewby_cuber
96.  506 colegemuth
97.  489 Skewber5689
98.  485 gutte02
99.  478 BiscutDNF
100.  474 Abhi
101.  472 d2polld
102.  468 Julio974
103.  461 Quinson
104.  457 MattP98
105.  453 Antto Pitkänen
106.  452 Neb
107.  448 JMHCubed
108.  436 tJardigradHe
109.  427 obelisk477
110.  424 Billybong378
111.  422 VIBE_ZT
112.  418 zhata
113.  411 Legomanz
114.  409 theos
115.  407 danvie
115.  407 Mike Hughey
117.  398 mikiwow123
118.  397 jake.levine
119.  395 Alexis1011
120.  388 Helmer Ewert
121.  381 Angry_Mob
122.  380 brad711
123.  375 Cuber2113
124.  373 abhijat
125.  371 big_moe5
126.  360 Axel Lönnstedt
127.  359 Natanael
128.  356 leudcfa
129.  355 Dylan is nub
130.  352 Little Sunrise
131.  347 eyeball321
132.  341 Axepick06
132.  341 YoniStrass
134.  339 F2LSkip
135.  335 Color Cuber
136.  333 John Benwell
137.  332 Trig0n
138.  330 mista
139.  328 epride17
140.  326 turtwig
141.  323 Glomnipotent
142.  320 JChambers13
143.  314 KingCobble29
144.  309 dhafin
145.  304 denthebro
146.  300 UnknownCanvas
147.  299 TheNoobCuber
148.  296 Brayden Adams
149.  292 bhoffman492
150.  291 Ghost Cuber
151.  290 sascholeks
152.  285 Casper A.
153.  280 Immolated-Marmoset
154.  277 ABadRubiksSolver
155.  275 goidlon
156.  268 Moreno van Rooijen
157.  258 Kit Clement
158.  255 bacyril
159.  252 OriEy
160.  249 ican97
160.  249 xpoes
162.  245 topppits
163.  244 DonovanTheCool
164.  240 george dunners
165.  238 pjk
166.  234 thatkid
166.  234 boby_okta
168.  232 Koen van Aller
169.  224 Alea
170.  223 SpeedCubeReview
171.  218 bennettstouder
172.  216 Jonah Jarvis
173.  214 Jacck
174.  213 M O
175.  212 Marco21
176.  211 pd159
177.  210 Micah Morrison
178.  209 qwer13
179.  207 Babcga
180.  191 MatsBergsten
181.  190 InlandEmpireCuber
182.  188 MegaminxMan
183.  184 Caleb Arnette
184.  183 Underwatercuber
185.  178 Kerry_Creech
185.  178 revaldoah
187.  168 Petri Krzywacki
188.  167 Imran Rahman
188.  167 PingPongCuber
190.  164 One Wheel
191.  159 DanielStead03865
191.  159 Cubinwitdapizza
193.  157 bilbo07
194.  148 kick
195.  143 Kal-Flo
196.  141 GenTheThief
197.  139 dschieses
198.  133 dandreev
199.  132 Infraredlizards
200.  130 pizzacrust
201.  128 TheKravCuber
202.  126 TheodorNordstrand
203.  125 Jmuncuber
204.  124 PiEquals3.14
205.  123 [email protected]
206.  117 Aadil- ali
207.  116 Cheng
208.  112 oliviervlcube
209.  110 Bogdan
210.  108 toinou06cubing
211.  98 Poketube6681
212.  95 SpartanSailor
213.  94 Mikikajek
214.  79 MJCuber05
215.  78 Lvl9001Wizard
216.  69 AdrianD
217.  66 daniel678
218.  65 yovliporat
218.  65 Andrew_Rizo
220.  63 Aman Kamath
221.  62 Apolo
222.  59 audiophile121
223.  58 CubingCrazy
224.  51 Myko
225.  44 xbrandationx
226.  43 [email protected]
227.  40 elimescube
228.  38 Doofnoofer
228.  38 MarkyGames7
230.  37 markdlei
231.  36 CurlyFries
232.  34 Jonasrox09
232.  34 J6642
232.  34 bmxcraze5
232.  34 MarkA64
236.  33 WoowyBaby
237.  32 dnguyen2204
237.  32 Bubbagrub
239.  31 Vraj95Soni
240.  30 Theo Leinad
241.  26 skewber10
242.  21 MEF227
242.  21 RyuKagamine
244.  17 hotufos
245.  15 keebruce
246.  8 matt boeren
247.  3 DiceCuber


----------



## White KB (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi, on the forum I'm the user keebruce, and I did 6x6 solve #2 and thought it would end at 12:00 PM Central Time, but it's 9:05(CT) and it changed to 2019-36.
anyway, my time for 6x6 solve #2 is 9:00.97.
That's all. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2019)

White KB said:


> Hi, on the forum I'm the user keebruce, and I did 6x6 solve #2 and thought it would end at 12:00 PM Central Time, but it's 9:05(CT) and it changed to 2019-36.
> anyway, my time for 6x6 solve #2 is 9:00.97.
> That's all. Thanks!


Added.


----------



## White KB (Sep 3, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Added.


Thanks!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2019)

247 competitors this week. And the winner this week is an abundant number, a sphenic number, a semiperfect number - 102.

That means our winner this week is *Julio974!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

